# Thinking of selling on KP



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

For those of you who have, how do you go about it? I've bought on here and know all a person has to do is post their zip code and the seller figures shipping. Is there somewhere on line that they you can figure shipping costs? Also, has anyone gotten burned doing this? I'd like to think that all our members are good people, but you never know..... :roll: A lot of my yarn is unknown, I can do burn tests on it, but I don't have the wrappers anymore. Also, have a ton of scrap yarn... Would this sell? Any guidance you could give would be appreciated.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Like yourself I would hope people would be honest but recently read a post where someone had paid for something,it didn't arrive and the seller has left KP .
I may also give it a whirl soon .Hope you get sorted .


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't sold anything but have purchased and it has been a very pleasant success!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've only sold patterns but it all went very smoothly.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Per the rules of KP, you can sell but it's not to be used like Etsy or Craftsy, although there are a few that abuse that policy, IMHO. You can check ups.com to estimate shipping based on size and weight of the package. They also have the flat rate boxes that are a specific price for whatever you can fit in the box and it ships anywhere in the U.S.

Selling Rules
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4934-1.html


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I have bought and sold on this forum. When I sell something I keep the receipt from the post office to show I mailed it. Most people, myself included, don't like to pay the extra charge for insurance so this shows proof I mailed the package if it gets lost. You can estimate shipping at USPS.com by filling in weight and zip and package. I would suggest purchasing a set of digital kitchen scales to weigh your packages


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with selling to KP members or buying from them so far. The only problem was with the post office...once they lost the package and I reimbursed the KP member.

This is the USPS website that I use for calculating the shipping price.

http://postcalc.usps.com/


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

my beef about selling on KP is that the rules are only for some of us - some seem to be able to get around that for one reason or another. 

yes, shipping charges are a big bone of contention with a lot of buyers. They seem to think that shipping should be less than the purchase price. Unfortunately it is the post office that sets the prices for that and the seller has nothing to say about it. If you say free shipping you have to put your prices up enough to cover that cost as well as the cost of the yarn.

Take good pictures of what you are selling and it helps to be sure of the yarn you have, so content and yardage is easily calculated. Good luck!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure many knitters would want to purchase "unknown" yarn. Most of us prefer to know fiber content, what weight (worsted, DK, sport), and yardage. A burn test will not give you nearly enough information on the yarn to be able to sell it.

It would be difficult for most knitters to plan a project without any information on what they are buying.

You can try to sell it... I just think you may not be successful.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Take good pictures of what you are selling and it helps to be sure of the yarn you have, so content and yardage is easily calculated. Good luck!


Are you stating she CAN calculate yardage with no ball band (easily calculated) and no fiber content/information? How?!?!?

She states she wants to list yarn for sale and she does not know fiber content and there are no ball bands.

Please explain how she can "be sure of the yarn she has, so content and yardage is easily calculated" with no ball band..... I MUST be missing SOMETHING here.....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Are you stating she CAN calculate yardage with no ball band (easily calculated) and no fiber content/information? How?!?!?
> 
> She states she wants to list yarn for sale and she does not know fiber content and there are no ball bands.
> 
> Please explain how she can "be sure of the yarn she has, so content and yardage is easily calculated" with no ball band..... I MUST be missing SOMETHING here.....


if you really plan to quote me, then do it right. What I said was
" it helps to be sure of the yarn you have, so content and yardage is easily calculated. Good luck!"


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

A digital scale is great investment if you're planning to mail packages---or just weigh your yarn to see how much you have. I've sold yarn here & other things on ebay & I always figure my postage using the weight & measurements of the package & the form on the USPS website. You need to know the zip code of the buyer to get an accurate cost. I usually buy my postage on PayPal or ebay. It comes with a tracking # & a printed shipping label. If you want insurance, there is an extra fee. I don't have to wait at the post office--just drop it in the bin.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> if you really plan to quote me, then do it right. What I said was
> " it helps to be sure of the yarn you have, so content and yardage is easily calculated. Good luck!"


 :roll:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Are you stating she CAN calculate yardage with no ball band (easily calculated) and no fiber content/information? How?!?!?
> 
> She states she wants to list yarn for sale and she does not know fiber content and there are no ball bands.
> 
> Please explain how she can "be sure of the yarn she has, so content and yardage is easily calculated" with no ball band..... I MUST be missing SOMETHING here.....


Holy Hell. Another firestorm. Never mind.... I won't sell. And, I must be weird, but I ACTUALLY like buying mystery yarn, As long as I have enough for a hat, or scraps for a blanket, or even a multi colored scarf, I'm a happy camper. Nothing gets my creative juices going like finding a bag or leftovers at Goodwill or ebay. I bet other members like this, too. Of course, if you knit sweaters and other projects where you need the same dye lot, this is no use to you. Different tastes for different people...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knew it wouldn't last! :roll: :roll: 

If you don't want what is being sold - don't buy it.
Yes people DO BUY left overs and unbanded yarns (unknowns).
Yes people can measure what they have --- IT IS CALLED A YARDSTICK. (or any other measuring device).:roll: 
There are ways to get in the ball park of the fiber content that so many (including this person) has provided the info and links to in the past.

Some people just like spreading the crap, stirring the pot, and ACTING so naive -- It is just that - an ACT - likes to create drama, firestorms, fights, arguments, strong disagreements, mud slinging, etc.
So go ahead play the 'blonde' card - you know darn well what you are doing --- don't forget to go over to another thread and start laughing about what wants to be sold - don't forget the embellishments to your commentaries. 

Books -- You go ahead and place WHATEVER you like into the classifieds.
MANY folks use partials for borders, duplicate stitch, etc.
And you certainly DO NOT have to justify anything to that person; Nor Explain what the person already knows.
Don't let this 'person' get to you again.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

books said:


> Holy Hell. Another firestorm. Never mind.... I won't sell. And, I must be weird, but I ACTUALLY like buying mystery yarn, As long as I have enough for a hat, or scraps for a blanket, or even a multi colored scarf, I'm a happy camper. Nothing gets my creative juices going like finding a bag or leftovers at Goodwill or ebay. I bet other members like this, too. Of course, if you knit sweaters and other projects where you need the same dye lot, this is no use to you. Different tastes for different people...


Don't give up books. If you are weird, so am I :thumbup: I love getting mystery yarns and being creative with them. Yes, I do sometimes get (or have) the right amount to follow a pattern for a specific item, but I LOVE being creative, too.
If you were in UK I would certainly consider what you have on offer.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Don't give up books. If you are weird, so am I :thumbup: I love getting mystery yarns and being creative with them. Yes, I do sometimes get (or have) the right amount to follow a pattern for a specific item, but I LOVE being creative, too.
> If you were in UK I would certainly consider what you have on offer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just bought a beautiful silvery grey bag of yarn,5 cakes, at Goodwill..not yet sure. of the fiber but it is beautiful. There are no bands with it, don't care. I will test it and also work up a swatch or two wash it and dry it to see how it reacts, Ravelry has a chart,wraps per inch, to judge the the wt..Worsted, Dk, etc.

You may aa well list it, never know until you try. If no one tries things, because someone says it can't be done, or is discouraging where would we be?? No planes, cars etc...I applaud when people at least try...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I know Jessica Jean collects oddball yarns as well. I have Pm'ed her about this in the past, because, in her postings, I recognized the same tendency in myself. I think most knitters do this. I guess it was a kneejerk reaction to Amy's post that got me. My possible selling is just in the thinking stage. Just brainstorming, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Go for it! While I've ne ver purchased yarn on KP. I certainly do at Goodwill. I've purchase many balls of unknown yarn there. Don't let that one person rent space in your head. Many of us enjoy the unknown!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> I know Jessica Jean collects oddball yarns as well. I have Pm'ed her about this in the past, because, in her postings, I recognized the same tendency in myself. I think most knitters do this. I guess it was a kneejerk reaction to Amy's post that got me. My possible selling is just in the thinking stage. Just brainstorming, thanks for the encouragement.


If and when you have time to browse - browse through the classifieds. I remember many partials being sold, and unknown fiber to boot. ;-)
I am in no way saying you have trash- so please don't take offense, but I often go by the old saying --- One man's trash is another man's treasure.
And it has proven to be true so many times throughout the world through many generations.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> Holy Hell. Another firestorm. Never mind.... I won't sell. And, I must be weird, but I ACTUALLY like buying mystery yarn, As long as I have enough for a hat, or scraps for a blanket, or even a multi colored scarf, I'm a happy camper. Nothing gets my creative juices going like finding a bag or leftovers at Goodwill or ebay. I bet other members like this, too. Of course, if you knit sweaters and other projects where you need the same dye lot, this is no use to you. Different tastes for different people...


I did not see a "firestorm"..... Just some input. I have never considered buying or knitting with "mystery yarn"..... (I have never even heard the term nor seen "mystery yarn" listed anywhere I have shopped for yarn). If you think there is a market for it (and someone to pay for scraps including shipping... Most of us have our own bag of scraps, I discard mine... Maybe someone will be interested...) go ahead and list them... You have nothing to lose... As I said, I don't think there is a fee for selling.

If you want to take the time to measure it out, wind it and try and figure out what weight it is closest to and list it.... No one can stop you.

Just because I wouldn't personally take the time required to list it (I give my unwanted yarn to Goodwill, etc.) OR buy it myself... Doesn't mean SOMEONE won't...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Back stepping ....
Nice to know just one can speak for the masses.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I did not see a "firestorm"..... Just some input. I have never considered buying or knitting with "mystery yarn"..... (I have never even heard the term nor seen "mystery yarn" listed anywhere I have shopped for yarn). If you think there is a market for it (and someone to pay for scraps including shipping... Most of us have our own bag of scraps, I discard mine... Maybe someone will be interested...) go ahead and list them... You have nothing to lose... As I said, I don't think there is a fee for selling.
> 
> If you want to take the time to measure it out, wind it and try and figure out what weight it is closest to and list it.... No one can stop you.
> 
> Just because I wouldn't personally take the time required to list it (I give my unwanted yarn to Goodwill, etc.) OR buy it myself... Doesn't mean SOMEONE won't...


Kinda what the others have been saying. But thanks for your permission. Wasn't sure I could make a move without it. (To everyone else, sorry for the snark... it seems to be my new response to Amy's posts! :roll: )


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

No one said that the seller HAS to measure it out, an approximation is sufficient.
The end user can measure it out for their project.
It is a decision for the buyer to make.

There are many, many partials being sold on E-Bay - so it isn't as if the partials go into the landfill.
Stores/shops do not sell partials - though they do have their 'clearance - returned' liquidations.

As for yarn weight - To determine yarn class - just do a wraps per inch.
But yet this 'person' already knows this.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I wished I lived in Upstate NY, I'd be scouring the goodwills in the area looking for Amy's cast offs. She always brags that she uses some good stuff!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> Kinda what the others have been saying. But thanks for your permission. Wasn't sure I could make a move without it. (To everyone else, sorry for the snark... it seems to be my new response to Amy's posts! :roll: )


You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.

Next time if you don't want to hear both positve and negative aspects of what you are asking opinions on... Simply state "only positive and encouraging, supportive opinions wanted". Maybe a "bidding war" on "mystery yarn" and scraps!

I mistakenly thought I was dealing with an adult that could understand there just may be a downside to trying to sell "mystery yarn".

"I am sure it will be a big hit... Sell the first day and make you a bundle"!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> I wished I lived in Upstate NY, I'd be scouring the goodwills in the area looking for Amy's cast offs. She always brags that she uses some good stuff!


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Snarky doesn't recognize returned snarkiness. :lol:
Do as I do, and do as I say -- because it doesn't exist or is not possible because I have not heard of it, nor seen it.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.


I am curious why you feel the need to post your opinions and suggestions on many of my threads. Especially, when I have been rude to you. (YES, I admit, I haven't been as gracious as I could be, it's a natural reaction to someone who irritates me.) There are plenty of people on this website and, Of course anyone can comment in any way that they choose, but you seem to come forward with your opinions and suggestions for someone who doesn't like you. Odd.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> I am curious why you feel the need to post your opinions and suggestions on many of my threads. Especially, when I have been rude to you. (YES, I admit, I haven't been as gracious as I could be, it's a natural reaction to someone who irritates me.) There are plenty of people on this website and, Of course anyone can comment in any way that they choose, but you seem to come forward with your opinions and suggestions for someone who doesn't like you. Odd.


Ate you are ASKING me to not respond to your posts?!?!? As this seems to be what you ARE asking... I will ask you the same question... If YOU say you don't "like me".... Why do YOU quote me and comment on MY posts? Just yesterday! Did you just "decide you "dislike" me TODAY?!?!?

I have never said I "don't like you"?!?!

Please clarify. Now that you have "announced" that you do not like me... Should I expect YOU not to respond to MY posts or JUST the other way around? I am an adult and don't "dislike" anyone here. We are all entitled to post on any thread and on any subject.

Perhaps you should ask Admin. For a "poster I don't like" button or some other type of blocker so you don't have to receive any posts from people you "dislike"?!?!?


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just bought an assortment odd sock yarn from a fellow KP'r and had a great time making ankle socks. There certainly is a market for selling scraps. Using my creativity to knit something with scraps is fun and I still have enough left to make another pair.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.
> 
> Next time if you don't want to hear both positve and negative aspects of what you are asking opinions on... Simply state "only positive and encouraging, supportive opinions wanted".
> 
> ...


You are always negative to other peoples ideas.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

books said:


> Holy Hell. Another firestorm. Never mind.... I won't sell. And, I must be weird, but I ACTUALLY like buying mystery yarn, As long as I have enough for a hat, or scraps for a blanket, or even a multi colored scarf, I'm a happy camper. Nothing gets my creative juices going like finding a bag or leftovers at Goodwill or ebay. I bet other members like this, too. Of course, if you knit sweaters and other projects where you need the same dye lot, this is no use to you. Different tastes for different people...


Ignore her.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure many knitters would want to purchase "unknown" yarn.
> *Most of us prefer to know fiber content, what weight (worsted, DK, sport), and yardage. A burn test will not give you nearly enough information on the yarn to be able to sell it*.
> 
> It would be difficult for most knitters to plan a project without any information on what they are buying.
> ...





AmyKnits said:


> *Are you stating she CAN calculate yardage with no ball band (easily calculated) and no fiber content/information? How?!?!? *
> 
> She states she wants to list yarn for sale and she does not know fiber content and there are no ball bands.
> 
> Please explain how she can "be sure of the yarn she has, so content and yardage is easily calculated" with no ball band..... I MUST be missing SOMETHING here.....





AmyKnits said:


> I did not see a "firestorm"..... Just some input.
> *I have never considered buying or knitting with "mystery yarn"..... (I have never even heard the term nor seen "mystery yarn" listed anywhere I have shopped for yarn)*. If you think there is a market for it (and someone to pay for scraps including shipping...
> *Most of us have our own bag of scraps*, I discard mine... Maybe someone will be interested...) go ahead and list them... You have nothing to lose...
> *As I said, I don't think there is a fee for selling*. ~~ Where did you say that?~~
> ...





AmyKnits said:


> You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.





AmyKnits said:


> You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.
> 
> Next time if you don't want to hear both positve and negative aspects of what you are asking opinions on... Simply state "only positive and encouraging, supportive opinions wanted".





AmyKnits said:


> You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.
> 
> Next time if you don't want to hear both positve and negative aspects of what you are asking opinions on... Simply state "only positive and encouraging, supportive opinions wanted".
> 
> I mistakenly thought I was dealing with an adult that could understand there just may be a downside to trying to sell "mystery yarn".





AmyKnits said:


> You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.
> 
> Next time if you don't want to hear both positve and negative aspects of what you are asking opinions on... Simply state "only positive and encouraging, supportive opinions wanted".
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> I just bought an assortment odd sock yarn and had a great time making ankle socks. There certainly is a market for selling scraps. Using my creativity to knit something with scraps is fun and I still have enough left to make another pair.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> I just bought an assortment odd sock yarn and had a great time making ankle socks. There certainly is a market for selling scraps. Using my creativity to knit something with scraps is fun and I still have enough left to make another pair.


Awesome socks. Reminds me of some of my hats. Isn't working with different colors cool. Although, in the past, I have mixed some yarns with other yarns that shouldn't "go" together. Wool mixed with acrylic can be a disaster.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

sorry to anyone who had to witness this bit of unpleasantness. I'm off to knit for a while. Now, that I know that there might be an interest in what I have (and it's not all just scraps, I probably won't offer those, because they are apparently "controversial") I will be going to go through my stash and consider a few things. I also have to research shipping costs, so it might take me a while. See you all later.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Another contradiction? I throw mine away..I donate to Goodwill?? 

Of course some never see mystery yarn, maybe because they are shopping in different places?? 

Books, she is always going to retain her personality, so you may as well just pfffft it and laugh.

Her happily ever after includes sucking the life out of some, and the energy out of others, and joy from another group...so on and so on and so forth.. She preaches the same sermons over and over, even when others post contradictory information, followed by the sources where it is found.

Someone said she was gone for 6 months and this was a nicer forum..where do you think she was?? Possibly another forum, from which she was banned?? Not saying that is what happened..just makes one wonder...

DNR list
AmyKnits..my entire list..may want to start one of your own..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)

I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Another contradiction? I throw mine away..I donate to Goodwill??
> 
> Of course some never see mystery yarn, maybe because they are shopping in different places??
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree, she is not a nice person and acts like a 13 yr old.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

remind you of anyone?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)
> 
> I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)
> 
> I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


I love your blanket. You are very talented


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9xNn2f1Go
> 
> remind you of anyone?


:XD: :XD: Watched it all the way through -- thanks! :XD:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

believe me life is to short to not like people you have never met...we are all human we all have our good points and we all have our faults...hae a good day..


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

R


Lostie said:


> Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)
> 
> I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


I love this. The colours are beautiful. A lot of work!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I buy odd balls of yarn all the time. I think the tempest in the teapot was directed at me. She quoted my post incorrectly. Sometimes the best deals are those unknown balls of yarn. Go for it, as I'm sure you will have lots of people looking for them. Often we see people asking for leftovers to finish a project, or to make something like a 10 stitch blanket.

EDIT: Selling your odd balls of yarn and leftovers is really what the classifieds on KP is all about.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> R
> 
> I love this. The colours are beautiful. A lot of work!


Thanks Carole. It fended off cabin fever at the time, but I really wanted to post it to show that bits and pieces of this 'n that CAN be a creative and PLEASANT process. I think the idea of selling/trading etc odd balls, scraps, part used yarn is a good one.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

litprincesstwo said:


> Go for it! While I've ne ver purchased yarn on KP. I certainly do at Goodwill. I've purchase many balls of unknown yarn there. Don't let that one person rent space in your head. Many of us enjoy the unknown!


Same here. I have several packs of unknowns right now. I am looking for the right project for them. Probably a scrap afghan for most but i also have two large balls, one gray and one pale blue that just cry out for a special project.

But that gray and blue may never get used. I am having too much fun planning different ways to use it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Same here. I have several packs of unknowns right now. I am looking for the right project for them. Probably a scrap afghan for most but i also have two large balls, one gray and one pale blue that just cry out for a special project.
> 
> But that gray and blue may never get used. I am having too much fun planning different ways to use it.


The planning is part of the fun, isn't it misellen?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Knew it wouldn't last! :roll: :roll:
> 
> If you don't want what is being sold - don't buy it.
> Yes people DO BUY left overs and unbanded yarns (unknowns).
> ...


That's because none of us are oggling over that pink thing.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That's because none of us are oggling over that pink thing.


Oh she has plenty of that -- but just like her - it isn't 100% of the members.
Did you catch the dig and embellishment?
But just don't post over there - that is what she wants.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That's because none of us are oggling over that pink thing.


 You are right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Oh she has plenty of that -- but just like her - it isn't 100% of the members.
> Did you catch the dig and embellishment?
> But just don't post over there - that is what she wants.


From day one.

Yeppers she's runs and complains she's being stalked. I'll just chat with others.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bobctwn65 said:


> believe me life is to short to not like people you have never met...we are all human we all have our good points and we all have our faults...hae a good day..


And it's too short to allow them to belittle others ALL THE TIME.. You can pick your battles I'll pick mine. Thanks.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have a very good opinion of her or the pink thing so I guess I should keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> I love your blanket. You are very talented


I love Losties blanket too, she is one talented lady :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)
> 
> I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


I loved it the first time you posted it and I still love it - it's a work of art!! Just shows what can be done with leftovers. 
Books - when you post your stuff (and you should go ahead), you should grab and post Lostie's blanket picture to demonstrate what can be achieved with 'mystery yarn'.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)
> 
> I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


Your blanket is lovely! I love the satisfaction of using up odds and ends, and you created a work of art from yours! So much more skill and creativity in your blanket than a couple of other projects I have seen posted lately. It is so *adult* to take someone's design, add and subtract over half of it, then blame the _designer_ when it doesn't come out right. Talk about ego! I have really started to hate pink, giggle giggle. :roll: I guess it's the new color of vampires that love to suck the life out of everyone around them.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I loved it the first time you posted it and I still love it - it's a work of art!! Just shows what can be done with leftovers.
> Books - when you post your stuff (and you should go ahead), you should grab and post Lostie's blanket picture to demonstrate what can be achieved with 'mystery yarn'.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Great idea!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I loved it the first time you posted it and I still love it - it's a work of art!! Just shows what can be done with leftovers.
> Books - when you post your stuff (and you should go ahead), you should grab and post Lostie's blanket picture to demonstrate what can be achieved with 'mystery yarn'.


But not my other mystery yarn things


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> But not my other mystery yarn things


 :lol:


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)
> 
> I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Very creative and beautiful.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Your blanket is lovely! I love the satisfaction of using up odds and ends, and you created a work of art from yours! So much more skill and creativity in your blanket than a couple of other projects I have seen posted lately. It is so *adult* to take someone's design, add and subtract over half of it, then blame the _designer_ when it doesn't come out right. Talk about ego! I have really started to hate pink, giggle giggle. :roll: I guess it's the new color of vampires that love to suck the life out of everyone around them.


I still love pink, but that THING is just ugly! And so many people are lining up to praise it! It looks nothing like the original design, which was lovely.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

That design is meant for a younger person. Some women can't seem to accept they are getting older.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Your blanket is lovely! I love the satisfaction of using up odds and ends, and you created a work of art from yours! So much more skill and creativity in your blanket than a couple of other projects I have seen posted lately. It is so *adult* to take someone's design, add and subtract over half of it, then blame the _designer_ when it doesn't come out right. Talk about ego! I have really started to hate pink, giggle giggle. :roll: I guess it's the new color of vampires that love to suck the life out of everyone around them.


Well, lets face it, when you goof up it is so much easier to blame the design.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> Well, lets face it, when you goof up it is so much easier to blame the design.


Have a look at the post.... The designer chose to cover up a mistake in the pattern (pattern repeats don't line up as written) with knitted roses. I chose to omit the roses and tried to make modifications.... No one is to blame.

I call it a disaster, my daughter said it was hideous and hubby said it was pretty... I decided to wear it as a wrap around the house because it is NOT to my liking.... But if HE thinks I look pretty in it... He can enjoy it on me!

That doesn't make it OK to insult those that DO like it.... At least not in my book.... That is quite rude.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353015-1.html

Trust me... My husband likes to see me in LOTS of things that I wouldn't wear out of the house!!😜😳


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> That design is meant for a younger person. Some women can't seem to accept they are getting older.


Perhaps you can share some of YOUR more age appropriate designs. I looked through your posts and don't seem to see ANY of you modeling your work... I would love to see you modeling some.

BTW... Many times I knit for my daughter. This is why I asked her her opinion... To see if she would like it... She is 16... And thought it was "hideous" and looked "hideous on her"... Perhaps you meant on a child?!?!?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> I still love pink, but that THING is just ugly! And so many people are lining up to praise it! It looks nothing like the original design, which was lovely.


Please share your thoughts and opinions ON the post as your feedback would be seen by more who know what you are referring to.

I am 100% confident you would be able to do this pattern justice... Using up all your "mystery yarn" and yarn scraps.... Would be GREAT for this project... Complete with some lovely synthetic, vinyl acetate roses!!!!👍👍

Can't wait to see yours and you modeling it!!!

Again.... UGLY is certainly a compliment compared to most comments!

I guess that by your above post, the RULE you would like is that YOU are able to comment on MY posts but I am not allowed to post on YOURS because YOU don't like me?!?!? Sorry... Doesn't work for me.. You WILL have to take that up with Admin.

Enjoy your day, all! I shall UNWATCH as I am not interested in following this thread any longer.😃


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps you can share some of YOUR more age appropriate designs. I looked through your posts and don't seem to see ANY of you modeling your work... I would love to see you modeling some.
> 
> BTW... Many times I knit for my daughter. This is why I asked her her opinion... To see if she would like it... She is 16... And thought it was "hideous" and looked "hideous on her"... Perhaps you meant on a child?!?!?


You are such a drama queen. 30 years is not an insignificant gap. Of course she hates it - she's a teenager and you are her mother.

Personally I liked it with the roses. As I said before, you modified it to the point where it was no longer recognizable as the pattern in the book. That is not the fault of the designer. The Eunice design is more appropriate to what it appears you were trying to accomplish.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> You are such a drama queen. 30 years is not an insignificant gap. Of course she hates it - she's a teenager and you are her mother.
> 
> Personally I liked it with the roses. As I said before, you modified it to the point where it was no longer recognizable as the pattern in the book. That is not the fault of the designer. The Eunice design is more appropriate to what it appears you were trying to accomplish.


You are certainly entitled to your opinion... Why you post it HERE makes little sense, but thank you for your input.

BTW... Daughter loved my last sweater and took it.. She has worn it twice. Perhaps your daughter hates all your work... Mine does not. She did not care for this and neither did I.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion... Why you post it HERE makes little sense, but thank you for your input.


I posted it on your thread as well. now move along.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I posted it on your thread as well. now move along.


Sorry. Unless you are Admin. You cannot tell a poster when he/she can ir cannot post on any thread..... You can refer to forum rules if you have questions....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Have a look at the post.... The designer chose to cover up a mistake in the pattern (pattern repeats don't line up as written) with knitted roses. I chose to omit the roses and tried to make modifications.... No one is to blame.
> 
> I call it a disaster, my daughter said it was hideous and hubby said it was pretty... I decided to wear it as a wrap around the house because it is NOT to my liking.... But if HE thinks I look pretty in it... He can enjoy it on me!
> 
> ...


Knits from an English Rose: 25 Modern-Vintage Accessories © 2013 by Louisa Harding
No erratas to the book. 
http://www.sixthandspring.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=5

To bash a highly respect and talented designer such as Louisa Harding to the point of public bashing is uncalled for.
*You CHOSE* to omit the flowers - for which the designer had already incorporated the changes to be made to accommodate the full showing/placement of the roses.
*You CHOSE* to make changes and they didn't work.
So this is Louisa's doing and total blame lies on her shoulders -- HOW?
As you stated in your topic post -- "*This is my version* of the Lulu Lacy Capelet pattern by Louisa Harding."
Another pertinent link - 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351894-1.html

And this doesn't apply you?
"That doesn't make it OK to insult those that DO like it.... At least not in my book.... That is quite rude."
But let me rephrase it so you can understand --
"That doesn't make it OK to insult those that {DON'T} like it.... At least not in my book.... That is quite rude."

From your own topic -- you said --
" I love to hear all the differences of opinions on this project, *the changes I made* and the success or failure of this project."


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps you can share some of YOUR more age appropriate designs. I looked through your posts and don't seem to see ANY of you modeling your work... I would love to see you modeling some.
> 
> BTW... Many times I knit for my daughter. This is why I asked her her opinion... To see if she would like it... She is 16... And thought it was "hideous" and looked "hideous on her"... Perhaps you meant on a child?!?!?


I really don't feel the need to post my pic all over the internet for strangers to see. Neither to I need the approval of others. I am comfortable in my on skin.

My work speaks for it self. You have no idea who you are talking to on this site.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Sorry. Unless you are Admin. You cannot tell a poster when he/she can ir cannot post on any thread..... You can refer to forum rules if you have questions....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you kidding? We are not about to take your bait and go over to your topics to say anything that you disagree with.
You would only turn the words around to hide the truth... embellish to make you the victim.
Your commentaries have proven this time and time again.

From your own topic -- you said -- 
" I love to hear all the differences of opinions on this project, the changes I made and the success or failure of this project."


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Books, Are you able to take a picture? I don't have a lot of money but I am willing to help you. I'm from New England and we don't waste anything. I love to make scrappy totes and have sold over 200 of them.
I make little sweaters/hats/mittens and donate them to mothers who don't have anything for their babies. 
Please post your stash and we'll take it from there.



books said:


> I am curious why you feel the need to post your opinions and suggestions on many of my threads. Especially, when I have been rude to you. (YES, I admit, I haven't been as gracious as I could be, it's a natural reaction to someone who irritates me.) There are plenty of people on this website and, Of course anyone can comment in any way that they choose, but you seem to come forward with your opinions and suggestions for someone who doesn't like you. Odd.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Knits from an English Rose: 25 Modern-Vintage Accessories © 2013 by Louisa Harding
> No erratas to the book.
> http://www.sixthandspring.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=5
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. The roses were part of the pattern. The pattern was written to accommodate the roses. When Amy chose to leave out the roses, it did not work so she decided the roses were there to cover a flaw in the design. NOT SO, the roses were PART of the design.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion... Why you post it HERE makes little sense, but thank you for your input.
> 
> BTW... Daughter loved my last sweater and too it.. She has worn it twice. Perhaps your daughter hates all your work... Mine does not. She did not care for this and neither did I.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Amy, I'm puzzled as to why you quote misellen's post and imply it is an insult to those who admire your pink cape. You have very carefully gone through your knitting of the Louisa Harding pattern, and modelled the results for all to see and comment on. In what possible way has misellen insulted those who like the result? Misellen is a good, dear and kind friend of mine and I feel you may have misjudged her.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure many knitters would want to purchase "unknown" yarn. Most of us prefer to know fiber content, what weight (worsted, DK, sport), and yardage. A burn test will not give you nearly enough information on the yarn to be able to sell it.
> 
> It would be difficult for most knitters to plan a project without any information on what they are buying.
> 
> You can try to sell it... I just think you may not be successful.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Are you stating she CAN calculate yardage with no ball band (easily calculated) and no fiber content/information? How?!?!?
> 
> She states she wants to list yarn for sale and she does not know fiber content and there are no ball bands.
> 
> Please explain how she can "be sure of the yarn she has, so content and yardage is easily calculated" with no ball band..... I MUST be missing SOMETHING here.....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I did not see a "firestorm"..... Just some input. I have never considered buying or knitting with "mystery yarn"..... (I have never even heard the term nor seen "mystery yarn" listed anywhere I have shopped for yarn). If you think there is a market for it (and someone to pay for scraps including shipping... Most of us have our own bag of scraps, I discard mine... Maybe someone will be interested...) go ahead and list them... You have nothing to lose... As I said, I don't think there is a fee for selling.
> 
> If you want to take the time to measure it out, wind it and try and figure out what weight it is closest to and list it.... No one can stop you.
> 
> Just because I wouldn't personally take the time required to list it (I give my unwanted yarn to Goodwill, etc.) OR buy it myself... Doesn't mean SOMEONE won't...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You didn't ask for permission, but for opinions and suggestions. That is what you received.
> 
> Next time if you don't want to hear both positve and negative aspects of what you are asking opinions on... Simply state "only positive and encouraging, supportive opinions wanted". Maybe a "bidding war" on "mystery yarn" and scraps!
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a SNL fan from the first episode , saw this one. Thanks for the memory



mopgenorth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXmRJ7VrNss


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Amy, I'm puzzled as to why you quote misellen's post and imply it is an insult to those who admire your pink cape. You have very carefully gone through your knitting of the Louisa Harding pattern, and modelled the results for all to see and comment on. In what possible way has misellen insulted those who like the result? Misellen is a good, dear and kind friend of mine and I feel you may have misjudged her.


I wondered about that too Lostie. I didn't feel that I had insulted any one. Just pointed out an error (for lack on a better term) on Amyknits part .


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Please share your thoughts and opinions ON the post as your feedback would be seen by more who know what you are referring to.
> 
> I am 100% confident you would be able to do this pattern justice... Using up all your "mystery yarn" and yarn scraps.... Would be GREAT for this project... Complete with some lovely synthetic, vinyl acetate roses!!!!👍👍
> 
> ...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion... Why you post it HERE makes little sense, but thank you for your input.
> 
> BTW... Daughter loved my last sweater and took it.. She has worn it twice. Perhaps your daughter hates all your work... Mine does not. She did not care for this and neither did I.


...I sent my 42-year-old daughter your comments - she laughed and laughed and then told me that she really feels sorry for Molly having to put up with you as her mother.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

new meaning for a word 

Unwatch = stop watching this post after I've finished with my nasty comments


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Totally not a word in the dictionary unless you are watching the United Nations,therefore U.N.Watch. Let me put that on my (recommended by Amy)sandwich board. Unfortunately, I fell down and seriously hurt my leg, can't carry the thing.. So I have a sandwich board to lend out.



chickkie said:


> new meaning for a word
> 
> Unwatch = stop watching this post after I've finished with my nasty comments


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Another thread gone to hell. Ruined totally. KP just isn't the nice place that it was. It's a shame. Not to sound pathetic,(because I'm sure that's what I will be called), but I don't have the best social life. Because of my work schedule, and a few other factors, KP is a big part of my social life. I feel like I can't come here anymore, because of the nastiness. I love to knit, however, I'm not the strongest knitter. I'm also technology challenged.... tried to post a picture, and couldn't remember how. So, there's a lot to be ridiculed, I guess. I just don't have the energy to fight anymre....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

hey, so many of us have been trying to encourage you. You are not the only one that considers KP part of their social life. Forget about someone who says you can't do something, prove them wrong and DO it! Your contributions here are as important as anyone elses.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I almost quit last week because of the insults thrown at me by the same people who did this to you. The wise women who backed you today, gave me the pat on the rear that I needed to stay on. I will not fall victim to a shallow person,neither should you. You have friends here. I am going to start a thread to honor you. 
Stay strong friend!
Christine



books said:


> Another thread gone to hell. Ruined totally. KP just isn't the nice place that it was. It's a shame. Not to sound pathetic,(because I'm sure that's what I will be called), but I don't have the best social life. Because of my work schedule, and a few other factors, KP is a big part of my social life. I feel like I can't come here anymore, because of the nastiness. I love to knit, however, I'm not the strongest knitter. I'm also technology challenged.... tried to post a picture, and couldn't remember how. So, there's a lot to be ridiculed, I guess. I just don't have the energy to fight anymre....


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks to everybody who are my friends. It's amazing that one bully can ruin things. I thought I left this behavior behind when I graduated High School. I still "owe" people a picture of the scarf and hat that I've been working on. I will post this later


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Throwing this thought out to anyone who wants the idea. A collection of yarn remnants akin to books' treasure would be wonderful for this idea.

Based on Lostie's wonderful blanket, it occurred to me counted cross stitch graphs, composed of a few colors, might offer some inspiration for holiday themed blankets. Leisure Arts has published collections of Christmas and Halloween motifs. You might have to play with the motifs a bit to make them look good in stockinette stitch. Some of the Lizzie Kate designs might also be a good starting point.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

books said:


> For those of you who have, how do you go about it? I've bought on here and know all a person has to do is post their zip code and the seller figures shipping. Is there somewhere on line that they you can figure shipping costs? Also, has anyone gotten burned doing this? I'd like to think that all our members are good people, but you never know..... :roll: A lot of my yarn is unknown, I can do burn tests on it, but I don't have the wrappers anymore. Also, have a ton of scrap yarn... Would this sell? Any guidance you could give would be appreciated.


Hello from istanbul Books🌏🌞
Yarn is rather cheap here in Turkey and thus even as a newbie, i have been able to acquire quite a stash (erm, just have to figure out what to do with it all)😀 
Three days ago the lady who owns the local yarn shop returned from her personal shopping spree with a wealth of unlabeled yarns and what you Westerners call leftovers or scraps: she is a true master of the art and she told me that 'that' is where the true connoisseur go to, in order to create. 
Xoxo, Lara


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

books said:


> Another thread gone to hell. Ruined totally. KP just isn't the nice place that it was. It's a shame. Not to sound pathetic,(because I'm sure that's what I will be called), but I don't have the best social life. Because of my work schedule, and a few other factors, KP is a big part of my social life. I feel like I can't come here anymore, because of the nastiness. I love to knit, however, I'm not the strongest knitter. I'm also technology challenged.... tried to post a picture, and couldn't remember how. So, there's a lot to be ridiculed, I guess. I just don't have the energy to fight anymre....


Oh no you don't.. You better not o anywhere!! I like your topics and posts and your humbleness. Asking for help knitting socks!!! Girly if you go this place just wouldn't be the same!

You don't have to fight for anything.... State your thoughts..feelings..be strong in your convictions... Then let it go..some people, just aren't worrh getting worked up over.. She doesn't bother me as I know what she does.. I state my truth, and stand by my truth. Now..off to the lulu shawl...topic..since the DQ asked us to post our thoughts there on the pink thingy..guess I will honor her request..👸


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mojave said:


> Throwing this thought out to anyone who wants the idea. A collection of yarn remnants akin to books' treasure would be wonderful for this idea.
> 
> Based on Lostie's wonderful blanket, it occurred to me counted cross stitch graphs, composed of a few colors, might offer some inspiration for holiday themed blankets. Leisure Arts has published collections of Christmas and Halloween motifs. You might have to play with the motifs a bit to make them look good in stockinette stitch. Some of the Lizzie Kate designs might also be a good starting point.


Brilliant!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Are you stating she CAN calculate yardage with no ball band (easily calculated) and no fiber content/information? How?!?!?
> 
> She states she wants to list yarn for sale and she does not know fiber content and there are no ball bands.
> 
> Please explain how she can "be sure of the yarn she has, so content and yardage is easily calculated" with no ball band..... I MUST be missing SOMETHING here.....


I made a trade with a well known seller on KP. I traded my wool and asked for DK or sport yarn in return. The yarn that I received was mostly worsted 4ply with no labels. I was a little disappointed. I know she was well pleased with the brand names that I sent her. I don't understand Why anyone will take the labels off. I usually stick the label with the yarn somehow. But this person I don't know what she did with the labels. The trade was done with weight of yarn for postage.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Are you kidding? We are not about to take your bait and go over to your topics to say anything that you disagree with.
> You would only turn the words around to hide the truth... embellish to make you the victim.
> Your commentaries have proven this time and time again.
> 
> ...


Pfft....I did..it was an open invitation.. Just refer people to this topic...if questioned..or whatever..I normally ignore her topics, but an invite is an invite...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chickkie said:


> hey, so many of us have been trying to encourage you. You are not the only one that considers KP part of their social life. Forget about someone who says you can't do something, prove them wrong and DO it! Your contributions here are as important as anyone elses.


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

I just bought a load of scrap yarn from Ebay..no labels on any of it....supposed to be DK but some is thinner/thicker than others...I am using it to make a scrap blanket so just adding the diffrent plys as I go along...so you could probably sell your yarn without labels..someone will want it for a project..


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

books said:


> Another thread gone to hell. Ruined totally. KP just isn't the nice place that it was. It's a shame. Not to sound pathetic,(because I'm sure that's what I will be called), but I don't have the best social life. Because of my work schedule, and a few other factors, KP is a big part of my social life. I feel like I can't come here anymore, because of the nastiness. I love to knit, however, I'm not the strongest knitter. I'm also technology challenged.... tried to post a picture, and couldn't remember how. So, there's a lot to be ridiculed, I guess. I just don't have the energy to fight anymre....


I blame Admn for some of the negativity. When anything goes in chit-chat it's bound to slip out in the other sections to.

He probably thinks everyone here is as nice as his wife and doesn't need to be watched as closely as children.

And the nasty people here think freedom of speech gives them the right to be cruel with their words and opinions to others.

Knitting Paradise turned into Knitting Hell a long time ago.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been quiet for far too long. 
Amy my question to you is why? Why do you behave this way? Why do you have a superior attitude? What gives you the belief that what you do is so much better than others? Do you realize some of the knitters here on KP have been knitting longer than you have been on this earth. Please girl start to back down. Be nice to others and others will be nice to you. You are an excellent knitter, you are highly educated, you have taught yourself but girl so have many others. 
Sorry everyone I had to get this off my chest.
Kathy


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Kathy.



Katsch said:


> I have been quiet for far too long.
> Amy my question to you is why? Why do you behave this way? Why do you have a superior attitude? What gives you the belief that what you do is so much better than others? Do you realize some of the knitters here on KP have been knitting longer than you have been on this earth. Please girl start to back down. Be nice to others and others will be nice to you. You are an excellent knitter, you are highly educated, you have taught yourself but girl so have many others.
> Sorry everyone I had to get this off my chest.
> Kathy


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I have been quiet for far too long.
> Amy my question to you is why? Why do you behave this way? Why do you have a superior attitude? What gives you the belief that what you do is so much better than others? Do you realize some of the knitters here on KP have been knitting longer than you have been on this earth. Please girl start to back down. Be nice to others and others will be nice to you. You are an excellent knitter, you are highly educated, you have taught yourself but girl so have many others.
> Sorry everyone I had to get this off my chest.
> Kathy


Thanks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I do not like to involve myself but dang it I'm tired of the rants. There is so much good here and soooo many talented people who read and educate themselves about fibers. We just do not go on and on about our wonderful selves. Oh boy, I am afraid of myself now. I best be quiet or I may regret my words. I need to back down myself and think about what I want to say.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

you can try. people usually prefer the fiber content and yards


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I do not like to involve myself but dang it I'm tired of the rants. There is so much good here and soooo many talented people who read and educate themselves about fibers. We just do not go on and on about our wonderful selves. Oh boy, I am afraid of myself now I best be quiet or I may regret my words. I need to back down myself and think about what I want to say.


You are fine. The operative word used is - 'superior'.
Once she has that aspect understood and under control, I think the other negative traits will follow suit.
But I don't see a change happening, as this has been going on for over 2 years - even when others have explained it calmly.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I have been quiet for far too long.
> Amy my question to you is why? Why do you behave this way? Why do you have a superior attitude? What gives you the belief that what you do is so much better than others? Do you realize some of the knitters here on KP have been knitting longer than you have been on this earth. Please girl start to back down. Be nice to others and others will be nice to you. You are an excellent knitter, you are highly educated, you have taught yourself but girl so have many others.
> Sorry everyone I had to get this off my chest.
> Kathy


Well said, I lost it with her along time ago. Not sure why she thinks she is superior to everyone else but people who act like she does are not happy with their life.

She is a plastic person.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

books said:


> Thanks to everybody who are my friends. It's amazing that one bully can ruin things. I thought I left this behavior behind when I graduated High School. I still "owe" people a picture of the scarf and hat that I've been working on. I will post this later


Books remember that, no matter how old they get, some people will always be the high school nasty girls. They live to tear others down. It is the only way they can feel good about themselves. DO NOT LET THESE PEOPLE WIN. Hold your head up high because you are as good as anybody else.

I am also a slow knitter, so what?. I also don't choose to post pictures of my work, so what?.

I say again, you are a valuable and valued member of this forum. Many of us enjoy your posts. Don't let the small minded, immature nasties pull you down.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have been quiet for far too long.
> Amy my question to you is why? Why do you behave this way? Why do you have a superior attitude? What gives you the belief that what you do is so much better than others? Do you realize some of the knitters here on KP have been knitting longer than you have been on this earth. Please girl start to back down. Be nice to others and others will be nice to you. You are an excellent knitter, you are highly educated, you have taught yourself but girl so have many others.
> Sorry everyone I had to get this off my chest.
> Kathy


Well put, as long as you realize that you wont get an answer to any of those questions. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I do not like to involve myself but dang it I'm tired of the rants. There is so much good here and soooo many talented people who read and educate themselves about fibers. We just do not go on and on about our wonderful selves. Oh boy, I am afraid of myself now. I best be quiet or I may regret my words. I need to back down myself and think about what I want to say.


Everyone has a breaking point. I think most keep quiet, to keep peace. As some topics lately have brought some supportive people forward in a round about way.

Amy's knitting is quite lovely, no doubt, but no better than others. I have seen so many beautiful projects, where the stitching was exquisite. I believe sometimes things go to a persons head, instead of graciously accepting compliments.. ..

It appeared to be a small group that was tired of certain behaviors, but it now appears that group may not be as small as first thought. 
I think this was not an easy thing for you to do, but took lots of thought.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> Well put, as long as you realize that you wont get an answer to any of those questions. :thumbup: :thumbup:


True, I was just making myself an egg and was thinking I may get a PM.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Everyone has a breaking point. I think most keep quiet, to keep peace. As some topics lately have brought some supportive people forward in a round about way.
> 
> Amy's knitting is quite lovely, no doubt, but no better than others. I have seen so many beautiful projects, where the stitching was exquisite. I believe sometimes things go to a persons head, instead of graciously accepting compliments.. ..
> 
> ...


Thank you and I will share with you my middle child syndrome. I am number six of ten children and I was forever the peace keeper and still am.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

There's a thread started today to honor Books. No one has the right to belittle anyone. There is is a special hell for women who don't support other women (Madeleine Albright)


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> True, I was just making myself an egg and was thinking I may get a PM.


I tried to be nice to her, then I lost it and I got a couple real nasty Pm's from her. She told me to get off KP and felt real sorry for me because I couldn't afford yarn. LOL


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> There's a thread started today to honor Books. No one has the right to belittle anyone. There is is a special hell for women who don't support other women (Madeleine Albright)


I saw the thread and that is what prompted me to see this thread. I agree we should support each other. Sometimes we busy ourselves with our own little world and do not speak out. What Amy has done is wrong on many levels. It is rather sad as I have enjoyed some of her posts and have learned from some of them but I have learned from many others who have way more knowledge and are humble.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I tried to be nice to her, then I lost it and I got a couple real nasty Pm's from her. She told me to get off KP and felt real sorry for me because I couldn't afford yarn. LOL


Now to me that is troublesome. What one person can afford and what another can or cannot is not the point here at all. Amy has made comments about selling our knits and that she would never do so. I will tell you some of the fairs I participate in are so much fun for me. I love the children, especially at Christmas time, the delight in their eyes when they make a purchase for a gift for someone is so worth my time. For me it is about the journey and not always the money.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> There's a thread started today to honor Books. No one has the right to belittle anyone. There is is a special hell for women who don't support other women (Madeleine Albright)


Thanks, went to find it - found it. :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Now to me that is troublesome. What one person can afford and what another can or cannot is not the point here at all. Amy has made comments about selling our knits and that she would never do so. I will tell you some of the fairs I participate in are so much fun for me. I love the children, especially at Christmas time, the delight in their eyes when they make a purchase for a gift for someone is so worth my time. For me it is about the journey and not always the money.


I agree with you, I love the craft fairs also and the people I have met became friends. Amy has no way of knowing what I can afford.

People who have real money do not act like her.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been quiet for too long also. I agree amy knits is an insecure person who really seems to like keeping the controversy going and always has that aura of superiority. I was glad when she went away for awhile, I too have enjoyed some of her posts and knitted items and ideas but they are always overshadowed by her attitude and condescension. I really wish she would go away for good, she seems to have taken over KP, which I love, in a bad way. What she does here is ridiculous and I am very tired of it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Thanks, went to find it - found it. :thumbup:


Can you post it here please galaxycraft-- I can't find it :shock:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Can you post it here please galaxycraft-- I can't find it :shock:


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353257-1.html


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

mommysparkles56 said:


> I have been quiet for too long also. I agree amy knits is an insecure person who really seems to like keeping the controversy going and always has that aura of superiority. I was glad when she went away for awhile, I too have enjoyed some of her posts and knitted items and ideas but they are always overshadowed by her attitude and condescension. I really wish she would go away for good, she seems to have taken over KP, which I love, in a bad way. What she does here is ridiculous and I am very tired of it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So nice to see your comments. I saw your location and to let you know, I lived in Riverside for a while and loved driving down to Perris.



mommysparkles56 said:


> I have been quiet for too long also. I agree amy knits is an insecure person who really seems to like keeping the controversy going and always has that aura of superiority. I was glad when she went away for awhile, I too have enjoyed some of her posts and knitted items and ideas but they are always overshadowed by her attitude and condescension. I really wish she would go away for good, she seems to have taken over KP, which I love, in a bad way. What she does here is ridiculous and I am very tired of it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353257-1.html


Thankyou G.C . what a lovely thread, and I'm sure it will make Books happy, there's some lovely work shown :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Thankyou G.C . what a lovely thread, and I'm sure it will make Books happy, there's some lovely work shown :thumbup:


You are quite welcome. Lovely work indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Chrisjac, I wish I could come and see Rhode Island and visit!


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I worked with a lady like amyknits for 20 years and trust me they are clueless as to what they do and will never see the light. She needs to go take a long nap in her cashmere pajamas.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I moved to Pa to be near one of my kids. He worries about me ( I don't)
Do you remember the Press enterprise newspaper? I was a trainer there when I lived in Riverside.



mommysparkles56 said:


> Chrisjac, I wish I could come and see Rhode Island and visit!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

She has a new project now in "Blue" and she promises to model for all of us. I can wait.


mommysparkles56 said:


> I worked with a lady like amyknits for 20 years and trust me they are clueless as to what they do and will never see the light. She needs to go take a long nap in her cashmere pajamas.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, we took the Press Enterprise for years. I haven't seen PA yet either, maybe one of these days when I have extra money, right now have four college kids who need most of any extra money I might have!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. I put two kids through college. Thank goodness for their scholarships, grants, my savings and parent plus loans, I am so done!



mommysparkles56 said:


> Yes, we took the Press Enterprise for years. I haven't seen PA yet either, maybe one of these days when I have extra money, right now have four college kids who need most of any extra money I might have!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am going to offer forth an attempt to explain her behavior..

It is a learned behavior.. Take a dog or small child for example. Positive or negative reinforcement. 

Your "train" a dog with positive rewards..treats, loving ..eventually the dog realizes their obeying makes you happy and they want to please the person..and receive the positive rewards
A child that misbehaves loses privileges.. Or is scolded.. That is how they learn..
Apply this to a person..if one is rewarded for negative behavior, they will not change, as it fills a need in their life..when the behavior is "punished", for lack of a better word they will either rebel, or try to alter the behavior.
This is how one is taught to be a part of society. Be it dog or humans.

Did I manage to explain that,or to only confuse more???


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> you can try. people usually prefer the fiber content and yards


Yes, why do you for one sell yarn without labels ...what happens to your labels :?:


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, she is rebelling right now, bigtime!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Totally, There will be folk who see nothing wrong with negative behavior from that person. And what does that person do? She seeks their approval and will receive it. And so it goes on.



fortunate1 said:


> I am going to offer forth an attempt to explain her behavior..
> 
> It is a learned behavior.. Take a dog or small child for example. Positive or negative reinforcement.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> People who have real money do not act like her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I found that out to very true with my life experiences with people.

People with very little money are so willing to share the little bit they have.

People who think they have money are the snobs

People who actually have the money are sometimes humble and embarrass that they have so much.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I lived in Newport, RI where the old money drove around in old cars and didn't flaunt. The new money was the opposite.



grandmann said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I found that out to very true with my life experiences with people.
> 
> People with very little money are so willing to share the little bit they have.
> 
> ...


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9xNn2f1Go
> 
> remind you of anyone?


OMG - hilarious!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I lived in Newport, RI where the old money drove around in old cars and didn't flaunt. The new money was the opposite.



grandmann said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I found that out to very true with my life experiences with people.
> 
> People with very little money are so willing to share the little bit they have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I have been quiet for far too long.
> Amy my question to you is why? Why do you behave this way? Why do you have a superior attitude? What gives you the belief that what you do is so much better than others? Do you realize some of the knitters here on KP have been knitting longer than you have been on this earth. Please girl start to back down. Be nice to others and others will be nice to you. You are an excellent knitter, you are highly educated, you have taught yourself but girl so have many others.
> Sorry everyone I had to get this off my chest.
> Kathy


You go, girl! 👍


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I lived in Newport, RI where the old money drove around in old cars and didn't flaunt. The new money was the opposite.


True that..my darling cousin, that has lived in Florida all her life.. Took me out one day..as we drove she would say..that home is "old" money..that my dear is "new" money.

Also, people with money, never feel the need to flaunt it or proclaim to the world their new possessions.
They do not create false personas...no one has a perfect life..to try to appear as if you do, shows there is a missing something in your life..therefore you try hard to appear as if your life is wonderful.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I lived in Newport, RI where the old money drove around in old cars and didn't flaunt. The new money was the opposite.


True that..my darling cousin, that has lived in Florida all her life.. Took me out one day..as we drove she would say..that home is "old" money..that my dear is "new" money.

Also, people with money, never feel the need to flaunt it or proclaim to the world their new possessions.
They do not create false personas...no one has a perfect life..to try to appear as if you do, shows there is a missing something in your life..therefore you try hard to appear as if your life is wonderful.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

mommysparkles56 said:


> I have been quiet for too long also. I agree amy knits is an insecure person who really seems to like keeping the controversy going and always has that aura of superiority. I was glad when she went away for awhile, I too have enjoyed some of her posts and knitted items and ideas but they are always overshadowed by her attitude and condescension. I really wish she would go away for good, she seems to have taken over KP, which I love, in a bad way. What she does here is ridiculous and I am very tired of it.


Perhaps more will now speak up.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

That is what I am hoping, I am the last person I would have thought would say anything about this but like I said, she just can't let it go and it needs to stop. Unbelievable one person can rile up so many nice people who just want to share their craft and nice things in their life or get a little support for the harder things. Her self deprecating thing is transparent.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I think everyone needs to let it go and remember what you post here today is 'forever'. I come upon knitting forum posts all the time when using the search engines. Sometimes being part of a lynch mob, no matter how well meaning, isn't much better than the person riding on her high horse.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Please define lynch mob for me.



PaKnitter said:


> I think everyone needs to let it go and remember what you post here today is 'forever'. I come upon knitting forum posts all the time when using the search engines. Sometimes being part of a lynch mob, no matter how well meaning, isn't much better than the person riding on her high horse.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I think everyone needs to let it go and remember what you post here today is 'forever'. I come upon knitting forum posts all the time when using the search engines. Sometimes being part of a lynch mob, no matter how well meaning, isn't much better than the person riding on her high horse.


Thank you for your input.

We are not being a lynch mob.
We are speaking out against the Injustices; Defending ourselves; Standing up to the Bully, etc.
Correcting the mis-information and providing more alternatives than Just ONE is not being a lynch mob.
Everything we have said on this (and other) threads is not being a lynch mob.
To suppress our civil thoughts is worse than the subject at hand.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I said nicely I think that I've had enough, I've been quiet now for several years. She seems to have returned with a vengeance to prove no one can keep her down. She has pushed alot of us to "lynch mob status", I hope we can in a mature way,more of us speak up or she will never stop. I just want it back the way it was.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think we'll get an answer on defining lynch mob.



mommysparkles56 said:


> I said nicely I think that I've had enough, I've been quiet now for several years. She seems to have returned with a vengeance to prove no one can keep her down. She has pushed alot of us to "lynch mob status", I hope we can in a mature way,more of us speak up or she will never stop. I just want it back the way it was.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you and I will share with you my middle child syndrome. I am number six of ten children and I was forever the peace keeper and still am.


Thank you for your statements. I, too, have been quiet for a long time as well, but can't be anymore. The superiority is getting to me. However, I'm getting myself into trouble, because, there is no real way to win against a person like this.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> Thank you for your statements. I, too, have been quiet for a long time as well, but can't be anymore. The superiority is getting to me. However, I'm getting myself into trouble, because, there is no real way to win against a person like this.


You know it really is not about winning but standing up for yourself and you are very welcome.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> You know it really is not about winning but standing up for yourself and you are very welcome.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I think everyone needs to let it go and remember what you post here today is 'forever'. I come upon knitting forum posts all the time when using the search engines. Sometimes being part of a lynch mob, no matter how well meaning, isn't much better than the person riding on her high horse.


Evidently she has not been nasty to you. Just a matter of time and there are several people speaking out that have let it go far too long.

There is just so much that a person can ignore.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

books said:


> Thank you for your statements. I, too, have been quiet for a long time as well, but can't be anymore. The superiority is getting to me. However, I'm getting myself into trouble, because, there is no real way to win against a person like this.


But you are winning because other people have decided to speak out also.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Yes, why do you for one sell yarn without labels ...what happens to your labels :?:


So much of my yarn is from ebay, and goodwill and wasn't packaged with the labels. However, I probably won't put that up for sale, I have enough to sell that has labels. The Whole Point of this...... I have a lot of WOOL and fancy yarn that I probably won't use, as I knit for charity..... I think, that's what set off Amyknits.... You know how she is about natural fibers Vs. plastic
:roll:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Now with all the controversy, I'm scared to post anything. It probably won't sell. I was just thinking about it, anyway. Didn't mean to stir things up.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

It was all done in support of you. You have friends here. Post away!



books said:


> Now with all the controversy, I'm scared to post anything. It probably won't sell. I was just thinking about it, anyway. Didn't mean to stir things up.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Everyone has a breaking point. I think most keep quiet, to keep peace. As some topics lately have brought some supportive people forward in a round about way.
> 
> Amy's knitting is quite lovely, no doubt, but no better than others. I have seen so many beautiful projects, where the stitching was exquisite. I believe sometimes things go to a persons head, instead of graciously accepting compliments.. ..
> 
> ...


No, there are a lot out here I'm sure. I'm with Katsch - count me in the group that is very, very, extremely tired of her condescension & superior attitude. Don't even get me started on the "oh I'm so pretty, here's yet another selfie - and my hubby just luuvvvs me" drivel.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> No, there are a lot out here I'm sure. I'm with Katsch - count me in the group that is very, very, extremely tired of her condescension & superior attitude. Don't even get me started on the "oh I'm so pretty, here's yet another selfie - and my hubby just luuvvvs me" drivel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

On top of all that you get these creepy little nuggets:

From Amyknits:
Trust me... My husband likes to see me in LOTS of things that I wouldn't wear out of the house!!&#128540;&#128563; 

I mean REALLY!?!? I think most married women can say the same thing, but why would they? Makes me believe she's a fraud all the way.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

loriadams said:


> No, there are a lot out here I'm sure. I'm with Katsch - count me in the group that is very, very, extremely tired of her condescension & superior attitude. Don't even get me started on the "oh I'm so pretty, here's yet another selfie - and my hubby just luuvvvs me" drivel.


My Grandmother would say pretty is pretty does. I would hope her hubby loves her, he married her. Not sure why she has to keep telling everyone. Sounds like she is trying to convince herself.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Yes my hubby loves me too but I wouldn't dream of the "nudge nudge wink wink" stuff Amy has written. Sorry this is what tipped me over the edge regarding Amy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> Now with all the controversy, I'm scared to post anything. It probably won't sell. I was just thinking about it, anyway. Didn't mean to stir things up.


Post and see if it will sell you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

loriadams said:


> No, there are a lot out here I'm sure. I'm with Katsch - count me in the group that is very, very, extremely tired of her condescension & superior attitude. Don't even get me started on the "oh I'm so pretty, here's yet another selfie - and my hubby just luuvvvs me" drivel.


Haha


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> On top of all that you get these creepy little nuggets:
> 
> From Amyknits:
> Trust me... My husband likes to see me in LOTS of things that I wouldn't wear out of the house!!😜😳
> ...


I thought I was the only one who thought that.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes my hubby loves me too but I wouldn't dream of the "nudge nudge wink wink" stuff Amy has written. Sorry this is what tipped me over the edge regarding Amy.


She seems rather childish with that stuff.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Yes my hubby loves me too but I wouldn't dream of the "nudge nudge wink wink" stuff Amy has written. Sorry this is what tipped me over the edge regarding Amy.


Remember in the good old days, when Private stuff used to be private? Amy has even told us when she's had sex with her husband. Shameful. She has dared me to post pictures of myself modeling my knitting. I have posted pictures of my knitting in the past, but never a picture of myself. I simply don't want pictures of myself on the internet.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

P.S. I have received so many positive PMs on this topic. Thanks for all the love, everybody.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I tried to post yarn for sale a few weeks ago & was denied. I was told you had to be a regular. I said I AM a regular and they sent me the rules. I checked my profile & it said "regular." I didn't argue, but just didn't understand. I figured a mistake was made, but was afraid to say anything further & get banned from the forum. It's made me cautious about trying again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> I tried to post yarn for sale a few weeks ago & was denied. I was told you had to be a regular. I said I AM a regular and they sent me the rules. I checked my profile & it said "regular." I didn't argue, but just didn't understand. I figured a mistake was made, but was afraid to say anything further & get banned from the forum. It's made me cautious about trying again.


maybe at the time you posted your listings you were not a regular but made enough posts after the time to get into that category.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

books said:


> P.S. I have received so many positive PMs on this topic. Thanks for all the love, everybody.


Good.

You should absolutely post anything you want to sell that fits within the subject. What's the worst thing that can happen? Silence is all. Chances are you'll get questions asking about your offerings though and generating interest can be a learning experience for you.

My advice is to take good clear pictures, and post when you'll have plenty of time to watch for questions and the takers. Good luck!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Books - the comment about selling yarn without labels was not directed at you at all, it was in reply to a post by SouthernGirl. 

SouthernGirl wrote:
you can try. people usually prefer the fiber content and yards

Grandmann
Yes, why do you for one sell yarn without labels ...what happens to your labels


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

chickkie said:


> maybe at the time you posted your listings you were not a regular but made enough posts after the time to get into that category.


No, I was a regular at the time I posted it. That's why I thot it was a mistake on the Admins part.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Amen!


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes my hubby loves me too but I wouldn't dream of the "nudge nudge wink wink" stuff Amy has written. Sorry this is what tipped me over the edge regarding Amy.


Amen again!


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought that.


Nope, occurred to me too.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mojave said:


> Throwing this thought out to anyone who wants the idea. A collection of yarn remnants akin to books' treasure would be wonderful for this idea.
> 
> Based on Lostie's wonderful blanket, it occurred to me counted cross stitch graphs, composed of a few colors, might offer some inspiration for holiday themed blankets. Leisure Arts has published collections of Christmas and Halloween motifs. You might have to play with the motifs a bit to make them look good in stockinette stitch. Some of the Lizzie Kate designs might also be a good starting point.


I'm only here very briefly, but have been mulling over the scrap idea. And I thought - twiddle muffs. Even Amy once thought those a good idea for her medical place.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm only here very briefly, but have been mulling over the scrap idea. And I thought - twiddle muffs. Even Amy once thought those a good idea for her medical place.


Sorry, I've just noticed crisjac's excellent new thread for us to share our projects :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Post that fabulous blanket woman!



Lostie said:


> Sorry, I've just noticed crisjac's excellent new thread for us to share our projects :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Not only do very the very wealthy have no need to flaunt it, neither do those in the medical or other professions have the need to keep mentioning their positions, as for those with strong loving relationships, it's usually obvious to all. As I have said before, don't pretend to be something you're not - it gets really hard I would imagine to keep up with all the untruths after a while. I enjoy this forum and am saddened to see it besmirched by the superiority complex and snarky comments posted by Amy - If you dish it out, you better be prepared to get it back! Books I hope you manage to sell your yarn!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

books

When it comes to dealing with criticism, you need to step up your game enabling you to be in control of the situation, not your critic being in control.

Life as a research scientist means living in a highly-competitive, peer-reviewed world. The criticism is non-stop and non-condescending to one's ego. As a graduate student advisor, an important part of my job is preparing my grads for life in the research world. Here are the rules my grads learn and rules I learned from my advisors: 
(They also work in the "real" world.)

1. Always deal with criticism from an emotionally neutral state-of-mind. If needed, take actions to calm yourself: take some deep breaths, do a bit of meditation, punch your backpack, have a cup of tea, go for a walk, workout at the gym, no punching the grad advisor. In other words, calm yourself and work off excess energy before dealing with a situation where you know you will encounter criticism.

2. Before reading or listening to criticism, clearly define the critic's relationship to you. Does the relationship provide valid justification for criticizing you? Examples: Is the critic a family member to whom you should be listening? Is the critic a mentor guiding you to a successful career? Is the critic a medical professional you are consulting to improve your health?

3. Analyze the critic's motivation for providing the criticism. If there is *any* reason to suspect less than altruistic motivation or if the critic fails to meet the relationship requirement defined in Rule 2, retreat to Rule 1 in order to protect yourself emotionally. Then calmly, logically analyze the criticism for any potentially useful information. Ignore any comments questioning your intellectual capacity or skills. This sort of comment is made with the intent of putting the critic in control of the situation. Do not give the critic this power over you. If the relationship does validate the critic being able to criticize you, the moment insults enter the picture, *shut it down*. Refuse to accept the negative message.

4. Take any potentially useful information found and analyze whether the information is actually applicable.

5. If the information is useful, thank the critic for their input. If the critic was abusive, it is permissible to calmly inform the critic their conduct was unacceptable. Obviously, this has to be situation appropriate. Confronting an enraged spouse twice your size might come under the heading "really stupid".


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

valmac said:


> Not only do very the very wealthy have no need to flaunt it, neither do those in the medical or other professions have the need to keep mentioning their positions


uh...I do state my profession as justification for my opinion on science-related postings or to underscore my professional experience.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mojave said:


> books
> 
> When it comes to dealing with criticism, you need to step up your game enabling you to be in control of the situation, not your critic being in control.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. My problem is, I think, my emotions get ahead of my brain. I survived bullying in high school and verbal abuse at home. Clearly, I have issues. I thought that once I left high school and became an adult, I wouldn't have to deal with bullying anymore.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mojave said:


> uh...I do state my profession as justification for my opinion on science-related postings or to underscore my professional experience.


That's understandable. Amy BRAGS about her qualifications. There's a big difference.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Books, don't forget those little bullies grow up to be Big bullies. We need to learn to deal with them differently.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Books, don't forget those little bullies grow up to be Big bullies. We need to learn to deal with them differently.


Don't ever let low self esteem bullies hurt you. They're psychic vampires and will drain you if you let them. Most of us here hopefully are all about love and encouragement.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

We ALL have something to offer each other and that is why I am here everyday.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

books said:


> Thank you for this. My problem is, I think, my emotions get ahead of my brain. I survived bullying in high school and verbal abuse at home. Clearly, I have issues. I thought that once I left high school and became an adult, I wouldn't have to deal with bullying anymore.


I am surprised that it still is going on even in some seniors. I also thought that this would have been left in Jr. High, but this has been a big problem in my life in the past 4 or 5 years.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, and I just want to say acrylic has its place and so do luxury yarns, I use them all! Glad so much choice and variety exists!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

books said:


> Thank you for this. My problem is, I think, my emotions get ahead of my brain. I survived bullying in high school and verbal abuse at home. Clearly, I have issues. I thought that once I left high school and became an adult, I wouldn't have to deal with bullying anymore.


- Take it one situation at a time. Do not anticipate or fret. Remember the old adage: Don't try crossing the bridge until you arrive at the bridge.
- Read the rules every morning and vow to practice them for just this day.
- Keep an abbreviated copy of the rules in your wallet. Read them before going into a situation where you will receive criticism.
- Some of my grads are very sensitive to criticism when they start with me. Within six months, they handle criticism in a professional manner. It just takes practice.
- Your past can dominate, control, totally influence your present if you allow it. If you take control and choose your own destiny, your past becomes a memory and not your current identity. If you need help for PTSD, seek it. (There are many of us who were forced to survive horrible childhood conditions. You are not alone in this aspect. My parents never bypassed an opportunity to denigrate my intelligence or worth. My success is the sweetest form of revenge.)


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Books, you sell your items my love. I buy leftover yarns all the time for my toys. 
I could not afford to give all my leftovers to charity shops. 
Of course these leftovers would be mystery yarn. Just like yours are, and just like I often buy. 
Take control of what you want to do and do it. Stop feeding the troll. 
Life is too short for this s###.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> No, there are a lot out here I'm sure. I'm with Katsch - count me in the group that is very, very, extremely tired of her condescension & superior attitude. Don't even get me started on the "oh I'm so pretty, here's yet another selfie - and my hubby just luuvvvs me" drivel.


my all time favorite whine of hers is how hard it was to be the "smart and pretty one" in high school but she "survived"...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Groan.......



mopgenorth said:


> my all time favorite whine of hers is how hard it was to be the "smart and pretty one" in high school but she "survived"...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

valmac said:


> Not only do very the very wealthy have no need to flaunt it, neither do those in the medical or other professions have the need to keep mentioning their positions, as for those with strong loving relationships, it's usually obvious to all. As I have said before, don't pretend to be something you're not - it gets really hard I would imagine to keep up with all the untruths after a while. I enjoy this forum and am saddened to see it besmirched by the superiority complex and snarky comments posted by Amy - If you dish it out, you better be prepared to get it back! Books I hope you manage to sell your yarn!


interestingly she is NOT a medical professional. She holds NO certifications nor professional license of ANY KIND. You know those "seminars" and "meetings" and "conferences" she goes to? Pyramid schemes for supplements and health food sales. Now she says she is "the boss" - boss of what? she has NEVER stated exactly what she does for a living yet she brags about it constantly.

Even her bragging about teaching Pilates and yoga is bogus - you have to go through pretty rigorous training and become certified to teach - so if she is "teaching" Pilates and Yoga, she is doing so under the false pretense that she knows what she's doing.

She is either practicing medicine without a license (a felony) or a liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mojave said:


> uh...I do state my profession as justification for my opinion on science-related postings or to underscore my professional experience.


I think that is a very valid reason to state your professional status, no criticism there......


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

valmac said:


> Not only do very the very wealthy have no need to flaunt it, neither do those in the medical or other professions have the need to keep mentioning their positions, as for those with strong loving relationships, it's usually obvious to all. As I have said before, don't pretend to be something you're not - it gets really hard I would imagine to keep up with all the untruths after a while. I enjoy this forum and am saddened to see it besmirched by the superiority complex and snarky comments posted by Amy - If you dish it out, you better be prepared to get it back! Books I hope you manage to sell your yarn!


Ooh, well stated! I was going to write something on this order but it never would have been this concise.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mojave said:


> uh...I do state my profession as justification for my opinion on science-related postings or to underscore my professional experience.


I think she means AKs so-called profession.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> interestingly she is NOT a medical professional. She holds NO certifications nor professional license of ANY KIND. You know those "seminars" and "meetings" and "conferences" she goes to? Pyramid schemes for supplements and health food sales. Now she says she is "the boss" - boss of what? she has NEVER stated exactly what she does for a living yet she brags about it constantly.
> 
> Even her bragging about teaching Pilates and yoga is bogus - you have to go through pretty rigorous training and become certified to teach - so if she is "teaching" Pilates and Yoga, she is doing so under the false pretense that she knows what she's doing.
> 
> She is either practicing medicine without a license (a felony) or a liar liar pants on fire.


Her profile states OB GYN. How do you know what she does for a living? I'm curious how this controversary about her profession got started. I mean, we all come from different walks of life, and I have sought advice from many medical professionals on here, but so many say that Amy is not what she says she is. How can you verify any facts about her at all. Nobody seems to know her personally....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Her profile states OB GYN. How do you know what she does for a living? I'm curious how this controversary about her profession got started. I mean, we all come from different walks of life, and I have sought advice from many medical professionals on here, but so many say that Amy is not what she says she is. How can you verify any facts about her at all. Nobody seems to know her personally....


In one of her posts by her own words - talking about women's IUD ...
"I am NOT an expert. I work for an OB/GYN, one of the best in the state and THE best as far as I am concerned. ... The doctor I work for .... "
Many others like it. But let's not go there again. 
She inflates her ego in the crafts, she will do it in other areas as well.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

books said:


> Her profile states OB GYN. How do you know what she does for a living? I'm curious how this controversary about her profession got started. I mean, we all come from different walks of life, and I have sought advice from many medical professionals on here, but so many say that Amy is not what she says she is. How can you verify any facts about her at all. Nobody seems to know her personally....


She thinks she does a good job guarding her privacy, but over the course of her bragging she has inadvertently supplied personal information that made it very easy to get to the crux of the matter. For a long time she had in her profile that she was a part-time medical biller in a small, sole-practitioner OB/GYN office. she shared stories and pictures of her coworkers etc. Now she says that was never the case. The next thing you know she is a surgeon....and that evolved to hubby is a surgeon. There are so many contradictions her statements from one day to the next that it has become impossible to believe anything she says.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

This woman is seriously scary! She could be anybody....


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't believe AK even has a job, never mind a professional license. In fact, I don't believe anything she says. Makes life simpler.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

sorry, double post!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

books said:


> This woman is seriously scary! She could be anybody....


My cracked crystal ball says she is a angst novelist-in-training. All her personal revelations are aspects of proposed plot lines which she tests here on KP. She uses the ones which generate the most outrage and circular files the rest. :twisted:


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> She thinks she does a good job guarding her privacy, but over the course of her bragging she has inadvertently supplied personal information that made it very easy to get to the crux of the matter. For a long time she had in her profile that she was a part-time medical biller in a small, sole-practitioner OB/GYN office. she shared stories and pictures of her coworkers etc. Now she says that was never the case. The next thing you know she is a surgeon....and that evolved to hubby is a surgeon. There are so many contradictions her statements from one day to the next that it has become impossible to believe anything she says.


This is true, I have quietly followed for a long while and there are many strange contradictions.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> I don't believe AK even has a job, never mind a professional license. In fact, I don't believe anything she says. Makes life simpler.


All the times she has stated she had to go to work, yet stays on-line and continues to post and monitor -- 
what job would allow you to continuously be on your phone/i-pad - whatever device is used that day. :roll:

Scarey indeed ....


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm scared now. Lately she seems to be goading us with her comments to purposely get us riled up. Like overdoing just the very things we seem irritated by. What exactly do we do now. We may be creating a worse monster, but how can one just sit by and let it happen. We should be able to all cast a vote to remove someone like this, hey admin!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> In one of her posts by her own words - talking about women's IUD ...
> "I am NOT an expert. I work for an OB/GYN, one of the best in the state and THE best as far as I am concerned. ... The doctor I work for .... "
> Many others like it. But let's not go there again.
> She inflates her ego in the crafts, she will do it in other areas as well.


and NOW it has become "I joined a practice " and "my colleagues" and "my patients" - making all kinds of vague innuendos, but never coming right out and saying what exactly her profession is or what her life is. She used to have 3 kids - two boys and a girl...then she got a new one as a "gift" (huh???) and now there are 6 teenagers in the house, although some days there are 7... - how do you run around in clothes that make your husband happy and you don't dare wear in public with 6 or 7 teenagers in the house...reminds me of when she bragged to a bunch her daughter's friends that she carried a gun in her purse which made her a "pistol packin mama". Who in their right mind tells teenagers yep - I carry a concealed weapon in my purse...(i.e. help yourself when I'm not looking)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Like I said mopgenorth
She inflates her ego in the crafts, she will do it in other areas as well.

Her words have no merit. She is no more a 'professional' than I am an Astronaut.
Someone can work in a research lab - but yet NOT be a scientist.
Someone can work at a veterinarian clinic - but yet NOT be a vet. 
Someone can work at a school - but yet NOT be a teacher.
Get my meaning?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Like I said mopgenorth
> She inflates her ego in the crafts, she will do it in other areas as well.
> 
> Her words have no merit. She is no more a 'professional' than I am an Astronaut.


OMG - how many times has she said "Ive only been knitting for four years" yet she has made literally HUNDREDS of (fill-in-the-blank). The number of years keep changing yet she posted several times that she has been knitting since 2005, 2007, or I've been knitting for seven years.... then all of a sudden she was a newbie and had only been knitting for 2 years - and that anything else was a "typo"; she only recently bumped that up to 4 years...


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mojave said:


> My cracked crystal ball says she is a angst novelist-in-training. All her personal revelations are aspects of proposed plot lines which she tests here on KP. She uses the ones which generate the most outrage and circular files the rest. :twisted:


LOL - you might have cracked it!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353366-1.html#7737339

here's the latest - now she uses blocking wires...she always posts pictures of blocking using hundreds of pins - no wires in sight...and has said before that she doesn't like using wires...a waste of time and money for a "gadget" (although she may have "seen the light" recently and has decided to use them now)...


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I find it even scarier that people actually believe she is a Dr. Why would anyone think a Dr unless retired would be on a knitting site all day.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> I find it even scarier that people actually believe she is a Dr. Why would anyone think a Dr unless retired would be on a knitting site all day.


Some people will believe anything they are told. In this case I think the fantasy got out of hand!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

valmac said:


> Some people will believe anything they are told. In this case I think the fantasy got out of hand!


I can't help but wonder if she actually believes her own schtick


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Mo! Where'd you get the wicked new Avatar?



mopgenorth said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353366-1.html#7737339
> 
> here's the latest - now she uses blocking wires...she always posts pictures of blocking using hundreds of pins - no wires in sight...and has said before that she doesn't like using wires...a waste of time and money for a "gadget" (although she may have "seen the light" recently and has decided to use them now)...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Hey Mo! Where'd you get the wicked new Avatar?


I don't remember exactly, but probably from Facebook - I have lots of weird family and friends! That is the source of most of my avatars!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I can't help but wonder if she actually believes her own schtick


Think she must or it would've died a natural death by now, although I think Mojave might have the answer, LOL!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Like I said mopgenorth
> She inflates her ego in the crafts, she will do it in other areas as well.
> 
> Her words have no merit. She is no more a 'professional' than I am an Astronaut.
> ...


Thank goodness for lab technicians and lab managers who are not scientists in a strict definition of the word "scientist". They are highly-skilled science professionals in their own right and my lab would be far less productive without them.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mojave said:


> Thank goodness for lab technicians and lab managers who are not scientists in a strict definition of the word "scientist". They are highly-skilled science professionals in their own right and my lab would be far less productive without them.


oh,  
Nothing personal sweetie - just meant that there are dozens of jobs within a set field and was about a certain person only.
Please accept my apology if I offended you.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mojave said:


> Thank goodness for lab technicians and lab managers who are not scientists in a strict definition of the word "scientist". They are highly-skilled science professionals in their own right and my lab would be far less productive without them.


Same goes for nurses' aides our long term care facilities would grind to a halt without them.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> oh,
> Nothing personal sweetie - just meant that there are dozens of jobs within a set field.
> Please accept my apology if I offended you.


No offense taken. Consider it a "shout out" to the people who make it possible for me to achieve my goals.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mojave said:


> No offense taken. Consider it a "shout out" to the people who make it possible for me to achieve my goals.


:thumbup: :thumbup: 
I have followed your postings on such subjects - and send you continued best wishes.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

See, this is how KP is supposed to be, people being nice to each other, helping. I was feeling so discouraged earlier. I just don't get how one person has such power to ruin things. Do you think if we all ignore her, she'll go away???? Does the saying apply.... Don't feed the trolls?????


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

what about the baby she talks about wrapping up in her shawl on one post? and is there really a new hubby?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I suspect it was one of her dogs.



chickkie said:


> what about the baby she talks about wrapping up in her shawl on one post? and is there really a new hubby?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

books said:


> See, this is how KP is supposed to be, people being nice to each other, helping. I was feeling so discouraged earlier. I just don't get how one person has such power to ruin things. Do you think if we all ignore her, she'll go away???? Does the saying apply.... Don't feed the trolls?????


I don't think we could get everyone to ignore her. There are folks here who really believe the lies and think WE'RE crazy. I'm pretty sure though, that if she posted and was completely ignored, she'd give up.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mommysparkles56 said:


> Oh, and I just want to say acrylic has its place and so do luxury yarns, I use them all! Glad so much choice and variety exists!


 :thumbup: I agree


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

If only...... there are some who just follow her and kiss her hand every time.



cah said:


> I don't think we could get everyone to ignore her. There are folks here who really believe the lies and think WE'RE crazy. I'm pretty sure though, that if she posted and was completely ignored, she'd give up.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> All the times she has stated she had to go to work, yet stays on-line and continues to post and monitor --
> what job would allow you to continuously be on your phone/i-pad - whatever device is used that day. :roll:
> 
> Scarey indeed ....


I will say I am my own boss and I do check in with KP while working. I keep my iPad going just for KP but I do get my work done or else I would have to fire myself.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup: 

I am my own boss too. I do work in my jammies. JK.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

cah said:


> I don't think we could get everyone to ignore her. There are folks here who really believe the lies and think WE'RE crazy. I'm pretty sure though, that if she posted and was completely ignored, she'd give up.


This is true. I could not believe how many groupies she had when I read all the pages about the pink thing. I think us talking about her is fueling her fire. Let's really try ignoring her and get back to enjoying KP for what it is supposed to be.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> All the times she has stated she had to go to work, yet stays on-line and continues to post and monitor --
> what job would allow you to continuously be on your phone/i-pad - whatever device is used that day. :roll:
> 
> Scarey indeed ....


Someone questioned this one day. She claims she is the boss.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I am my own boss too. I do work in my jammies. JK.


Jealous!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Jealous!


Don't feel bad, you will be here (retirement) before you know it.
Years go by so fast.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

geez...you folks have it good. I don't know who would string me up higher, the university safety officer or OSHA if we tried working in our jammies. In the lab, its lab coats, gloves, face shields, chemical goggles, fume hoods, etc. In the field, our choice of foot gear is restricted to protective boots, no sandals.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> She thinks she does a good job guarding her privacy, but over the course of her bragging she has inadvertently supplied personal information that made it very easy to get to the crux of the matter. For a long time she had in her profile that she was a part-time medical biller in a small, sole-practitioner OB/GYN office. she shared stories and pictures of her coworkers etc. Now she says that was never the case. The next thing you know she is a surgeon....and that evolved to hubby is a surgeon. There are so many contradictions her statements from one day to the next that it has become impossible to believe anything she says.


You are absolutely correct. You know what they say. Tell one lie and you will be lying the rest of your life to cover the first lie. One compounds the other. The problem arises when you can't keep tract of the lies.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

retirement is the best job I've had yet - I love being my own boss!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mommysparkles56 said:


> This is true. I could not believe how many groupies she had when I read all the pages about the pink thing. I think us talking about her is fueling her fire. Let's really try ignoring her and get back to enjoying KP for what it is supposed to be.


She'd give up if everyone ignored her, including the groupies. I don't think that's gonna happen.  As long as she's getting the attention she's so starved for, she'll stay put. I don't think she has anyone else in her life that cares about her. If she treats people IRL like she does here, it's no wonder.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

mommysparkles56 said:



> This is true. I could not believe how many groupies she had when I read all the pages about the pink thing. I think us talking about her is fueling her fire. Let's really try ignoring her and get back to enjoying KP for what it is supposed to be.


Amen


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I am my own boss too. I do work in my jammies. JK.


I like to work naked...how's that for a visual? or did I just break my own rule about TMI (gaggle gaggle)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey, I am on and off my IPad all day some days..and I work..boy oh boy do I work! Other days I am not on until evenings.

I am jealous too..I have wanted to retire since my first job as a car hop,16..


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I like to work naked...how's that for a visual? or did I just break my own rule about TMI (gaggle gaggle)


My eyes!!...My eyes!!👀👀


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I like to work naked...how's that for a visual? or did I just break my own rule about TMI (gaggle gaggle)


maybe there is more than one good use for face chemical shields lol


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I like to work naked...how's that for a visual? or did I just break my own rule about TMI (gaggle gaggle)


If you look like Steve Perry, I'm having a pretty good visual! :mrgreen:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

cah said:


> If you look like Steve Perry, I'm having a pretty good visual! :mrgreen:


nope - don't have the right nose, but someone told me years ago that I could be Joe Namath's sister...I never did figure out if that was a compliment or an insult. That's about as close to being a celebrity doppelganger as I have ever come.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Hey, I am on and off my IPad all day some days..and I work..boy oh boy do I work! Other days I am not on until evenings.
> 
> I am jealous too..I have wanted to retire since my first job as a car hop,16..


on those rare occasions when I'm NOT working, I am nowhere near the computer, iphone, ipad, or any of those electronic gizmos.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

It's good to be the Bad Girls of KP!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> It's good to be the Bad Girls of KP!


Tattoos and straight shots all around!!! Make mine a sweet ice tea..as once again,I will be the designated typer!! Errors and all!🍻


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Tattoos and straight shots all around!!! Make mine a sweet ice tea..as once again,I will be the designated typer!! Errors and all!🍻


BGs Rule!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Tattoos and straight shots all around!!! Make mine a sweet ice tea..as once again,I will be the designated typer!! Errors and all!🍻


Jello shots!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

okie dokie - not working so leaving now - toodles!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ta ta. Have a peaceful night


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I lived in Newport, RI where the old money drove around in old cars and didn't flaunt. The new money was the opposite.


I have often thought that AK probably grew up poor and, now that she has some money, it has gone to her head. I don't, for a minute, believe that she is as naive as she pretends to be about people who cannot afford the expensive yarns.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

books said:


> See, this is how KP is supposed to be, people being nice to each other, helping. I was feeling so discouraged earlier. I just don't get how one person has such power to ruin things. Do you think if we all ignore her, she'll go away???? Does the saying apply.... Don't feed the trolls?????


She only has power if you give it to her.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Inspired by the scraps and oddballs of yarn sampler here http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm (which I love because it's so reminiscent of the make-do-and mend era)
> 
> I got the idea to do this out of different brands, yarnlots, slightly mis-matched colours, partly from leftovers, partly from shop closures, end of lines etc. mostly cotton, not all the same weight, inspired by a photo, and during convalescence. The mystery bits and bobs gave me the chance to practice different techniques. You'll be able to see where the "whites" are not all the same shade. It was a fun experience, but not something I'll do again. I have shown this before, but here you go ....


What a lovely sampler afghan you've made!


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

OMG that is one awesome afghan, it deserves to be treasured. One of the nicest scrap projects I have ever seen, very inspirational for my scraps.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> It's good to be the Bad Girls of KP!


 : :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

books said:


> Her profile states OB GYN. How do you know what she does for a living? I'm curious how this controversary about her profession got started. I mean, we all come from different walks of life, and I have sought advice from many medical professionals on here, but so many say that Amy is not what she says she is. How can you verify any facts about her at all. Nobody seems to know her personally....


When she joined she stated in her profile that her job was Medical Billing. Last year she changed it to OB/GYN and stated that she had returned to her career full time after taking a 20 year break to raise her kids.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Something which has bothered me. A while ago her avator showed her with her husband, a handsome white man. Then it changed to a handsome black man! I asked at the time who he was and she ignored the question. Now she just has a photo of herself. At first i defended her to the hilt because i thought she was being bullied, but now I've had second thoughts.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Something which has bothered me. A while ago her avator showed her with her husband, a handsome white man. Then it changed to a handsome black man! I asked at the time who he was and she ignored the question. Now she just has a photo of herself. At first i defended her to the hilt because i thought she was being bullied, but now I've had second thoughts.


First impressions might not hold up.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> I just bought an assortment odd sock yarn from a fellow KP'r and had a great time making ankle socks. There certainly is a market for selling scraps. Using my creativity to knit something with scraps is fun and I still have enough left to make another pair.


Creative ingenuity at its finest! Re think, reuse, up cycle!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

chickkie said:


> retirement is the best job I've had yet - I love being my own boss!


👍😀


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> It's good to be the Bad Girls of KP!


I wonder how many there are lurking - I'd say a fairly large number whose eyes have opened. I know of another three or four who probably won't come forward. There - I've outed myself!! I've been 'in hiding' for a couple of years at least as it were :lol:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I wonder how many there are lurking - I'd say a fairly large number whose eyes have opened. I know of another three or four who probably won't come forward. There - I've outed myself!! I've been 'in hiding' for a couple of years at least as it were :lol:


You have such a beautiful smile! so happy you have made your presence known!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Something which has bothered me. A while ago her avator showed her with her husband, a handsome white man. Then it changed to a handsome black man! I asked at the time who he was and she ignored the question. Now she just has a photo of herself. At first i defended her to the hilt because i thought she was being bullied, but now I've had second thoughts.


Exactly, even if she divorce her first husband won't you say that now I'm married to this wonderful man. Amy won't say that because she is living in a Perfect World where nothing goes wrong.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Exactly, even if she divorce her first husband won't you say that now I'm married to this wonderful man. Amy won't say that because she is living in a Perfect World where nothing goes wrong.


She also changed her quote a while back to add: "It's never too late to live HAPPILY EVER AFTER"...the "unraveling" part of her quote makes so much sense, but when she added the last statement it was very telling.

She drops all kinds of hints and innuendos and then criticizes everyone for speculating or drawing conclusions, all the while she is thoroughly enjoying all the attention.

She also mentioned a couple of months ago that she was getting ready to go to Haiti to "volunteer" at a hospital. She never mentioned it again and when others ask her about it, she never responds.

She speaks volumes when she says nothing at all.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I wonder how many there are lurking - I'd say a fairly large number whose eyes have opened. I know of another three or four who probably won't come forward. There - I've outed myself!! I've been 'in hiding' for a couple of years at least as it were :lol:


Courage in every sense of the word.. Good on you!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Everytime I see your posting,your face makes me smile! Thank you!



trish2222 said:


> I wonder how many there are lurking - I'd say a fairly large number whose eyes have opened. I know of another three or four who probably won't come forward. There - I've outed myself!! I've been 'in hiding' for a couple of years at least as it were :lol:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

inishowen said:


> At first i defended her to the hilt because i thought she was being bullied, but now I've had second thoughts.


When I first got here, I also thought she was being bullied. Quite a few people jumped on her, which I thought was strange. Usually it's just one or two bullies. I didn't say anything. Instead I sat back and let it unfold. I was very surprised to learn she was the problem. And cuckoo to boot!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Something which has bothered me. A while ago her avator showed her with her husband, a handsome white man. Then it changed to a handsome black man! I asked at the time who he was and she ignored the question. Now she just has a photo of herself. At first i defended her to the hilt because i thought she was being bullied, but now I've had second thoughts.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107811-1.html
I wonder what happen to him? Now still of three children, I think she talks about five.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Speaking of lurking...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> and NOW it has become "I joined a practice " and "my colleagues" and "my patients" - making all kinds of vague innuendos, but never coming right out and saying what exactly her profession is or what her life is. She used to have 3 kids - two boys and a girl...then she got a new one as a "gift" (huh???) and now there are 6 teenagers in the house, although some days there are 7... - how do you run around in clothes that make your husband happy and you don't dare wear in public with 6 or 7 teenagers in the house...reminds me of when she bragged to a bunch her daughter's friends that she carried a gun in her purse which made her a "pistol packin mama". Who in their right mind tells teenagers yep - I carry a concealed weapon in my purse...(i.e. help yourself when I'm not looking)


Daydreams? Hallucinations? Or just lots of lies combined with a P** poor memory.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> Daydreams? Hallucinations? Or just lots of lies combined with a P** poor memory.


and now she thinks she is toying with us with her new avatar changes...so sad...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> and now she thinks she is toying with us with her new avatar changes...so sad...


That new Avatar proves she's reading our comments. The word shallow comes to mind.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

sadocd said:


> Someone questioned this one day. She claims she is the boss.


She also said that she easily flips back and forth between her work and KP. Of course that might work for a receptionist, but wouldn't do much for efficiency in any other job.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Don't feel bad, you will be here (retirement) before you know it.
> Years go by so fast.


The years go by even faster after retirement. I can't believe it has been over 14 years since I retired.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

sadocd said:


> You are absolutely correct. You know what they say. Tell one lie and you will be lying the rest of your life to cover the first lie. One compounds the other. The problem arises when you can't keep tract of the lies.


LOL That's why Judge Judy says 'if you don't lie, you don't need a good memory".


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> She also said that she easily flips back and forth between her work and KP. Of course that might work for a receptionist, but wouldn't do much for efficiency in any other job.


The really sad thing is, there is absolutely nothing wrong with whatever one's job, career, profession, etc. happens to be, but if one insists on mentioning it, do so with integrity, not exaggeration, enhancements, and downright lies.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107811-1.html
> I wonder what happen to him? Now still of three children, I think she talks about five.


Anyone notice, that scarf on hubby? Wool Ease, my favorite -80% acrylic. 
Yikes!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I wonder how many there are lurking - I'd say a fairly large number whose eyes have opened. I know of another three or four who probably won't come forward. There - I've outed myself!! I've been 'in hiding' for a couple of years at least as it were :lol:


Good girls go to heaven and bad girds go everywhere else!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Anyone notice, that scarf on hubby? Wool Ease, my favorite -80% acrylic.
> Yikes!


but that was a long time ago when she didn't know any better... :roll:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> The really sad thing is, there is absolutely nothing wrong with whatever one's job, career, profession, etc. happens to be, but if one insists on mentioning it, do so with integrity, not exaggeration, enhancements, and downright lies.


Right on! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> but that was a long time ago when she didn't know any better... :roll:


And I got slammed for using it. Memories.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

misellen said:


> She also said that she easily flips back and forth between her work and KP. Of course that might work for a receptionist, but wouldn't do much for efficiency in any other job.


It is hard to believe she is in the medical field.....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My old Mum always used to say --' you have to have a good memory if you're going to tell lies'' ain't that the truth ?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> My old Mum always used to say --' you have to have a good memory if you're going to tell lies'' ain't that the truth ?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> My old Mum always used to say --' you have to have a good memory if you're going to tell lies'' ain't that the truth ?


You said it, Glenlady :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Good girls go to heaven and bad girds go everywhere else!


Good one :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

so is the new post today to say something about knitting or show off her bling!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chickkie said:


> so is the new post today to say something about knitting or show off her bling!


OMG. If that isn't the most blatant show-offing. I'm laughing while trying to hold down my breakfast. I made one little comment to mopgenorth's (sp) link to the hat pattern, because I love the hat. Could not care less that she's conquered her short rows.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chickkie said:


> so is the new post today to say something about knitting or show off her bling!


Too obviously to show off the bling.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> OMG. If that isn't the most blatant show-offing. I'm laughing while trying to hold down my breakfast. I made one little comment to mopgenorth's (sp) link to the hat pattern, because I love the hat. Could not care less that she's conquered her short rows.


a dime a dozen (or in this case $74)

http://www.qvc.com/Epiphany-Diamonique-Twisted-Shank-Cushion-Ring.product.J325722.html?sc=J325722-Zone&cm_scid=zone&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Recently+Aired+Items-_-1


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm hoping Kimmyz starts her own thread to show us her short row technique (I asked her). That way we can ignore that AK thing.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> a dime a dozen (or in this case $74)
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Epiphany-Diamonique-Twisted-Shank-Cushion-Ring.product.J325722.html?sc=J325722-Zone&cm_scid=zone&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Recently+Aired+Items-_-1


Aaa hahaha!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> so is the new post today to say something about knitting or show off her bling!


I think it is to show off, I thought she was a expert knitter and knew how to do short rows.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I'm hoping Kimmyz starts her own thread to show us her short row technique (I asked her). That way we can ignore that AK thing.


that is not a new technique at all - but her knitting style is


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> a dime a dozen (or in this case $74)
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Epiphany-Diamonique-Twisted-Shank-Cushion-Ring.product.J325722.html?sc=J325722-Zone&cm_scid=zone&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Recently+Aired+Items-_-1


Brilliant!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> a dime a dozen (or in this case $74)
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Epiphany-Diamonique-Twisted-Shank-Cushion-Ring.product.J325722.html?sc=J325722-Zone&cm_scid=zone&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Recently+Aired+Items-_-1


You are probably right too many diamonds in that ring to be real.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> a dime a dozen (or in this case $74)
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Epiphany-Diamonique-Twisted-Shank-Cushion-Ring.product.J325722.html?sc=J325722-Zone&cm_scid=zone&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Recently+Aired+Items-_-1


I had one of those diamonique rings years ago but I was too embarrassed to wear it in case anybody thought it was real. As if.....
:lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> I think it is to show off, I thought she was a expert knitter and knew how to do short rows.


I thought the same thing. How did she do all those socks without short rows?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been gone--is that gaudy thing to prove that one is married?


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

misellen said:


> I thought the same thing. How did she do all those socks without short rows?


I don't understand either.

Changed my avatar, thought weddings were the theme today. LOL


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I've been gone--is that gaudy thing to prove that one is married?


She is so materialistic. I am not impressed


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd love to show you mine, but I divorced the bum.



JanieSue said:


> I don't understand either.
> 
> Changed my avatar, thought weddings were the theme today. LOL


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

misellen said:


> I thought the same thing. How did she do all those socks without short rows?


Good question!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I think it is to show off, I thought she was a expert knitter and knew how to do short rows.


Nahhhh. I learned that a long time ago.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I think it is to show off, I thought she was a expert knitter and knew how to do short rows.


I'm so glad I learned short rows years ago, I couldn't take a "lesson" again


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I'd love to show you mine, but I divorced the bum.


My daughter & myself 7yrs ago.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> My daughter & myself 7yrs ago.


Two beautiful ladies!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Two beautiful ladies!


Thank you I really needed to remove my Basil's pic since I lost him. I am trying to get a good one of my new dogs together to use.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Feeble, feeble..attempt to show everyone she is married...old wedding pic..the style of ring suggests the stones are bigger than actual. It has become a popular setting in the past 2-3 yrs. I know two people that have this style.. The diamonds are really quite small comparatively speaking..also..I have my last wedding ring set..should I throw it on for pics..mere 1.5 carat.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Feeble, feeble..attempt to show everyone she is married...old wedding pic..the style of ring suggests the stones are bigger than actual.


But why?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

I am impressed by the manner in which you ladies so quickly identified the ring, the shopping channel, the hat pattern, designer and who is actually modeling the hat.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> I am impressed by the manner in which you ladies so quickly identified the ring, the shopping channel, the hat pattern, designer and who is actually modeling the hat.


BGs rock!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> BGs rock!


Haha, I have been chuckling along today. You guys are too funny!
My NY style is showing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha, I have been chuckling along today. You guys are too funny!
> My NY style is showing.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Yes, why do you for one sell yarn without labels ...what happens to your labels :?:


Sometimes the labels just come off and get lost when you rewind the yarn. At least that happens to me.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

Katsch said:


> You know it really is not about winning but standing up for yourself and you are very welcome.


That is true. It isn't so much about winning as just letting her know that she also didn't win. When you keep quiet, she feels that she got the better of you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> You have such a beautiful smile! so happy you have made your presence known!





fortunate1 said:


> Courage in every sense of the word.. Good on you!!





chrisjac said:


> Everytime I see your posting,your face makes me smile! Thank you!


Thank you all for the compliments - it's good to be 'out'- I've been sitting on my hands for too long.... :roll:


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

misellen said:


> But why?


No real reason, just "look at me" "see me" "me, me, me"


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> My daughter & myself 7yrs ago.


Lovely picture :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Lovely picture :thumbup:


Thank you. I love your smile & beautiful hair. I also enjoy reading your post.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I had one of those diamonique rings years ago but I was too embarrassed to wear it in case anybody thought it was real. As if.....
> :lol:


Bring it to Las Vegas! Bling City! Your ring will fit right in as there ain't nuthin real in this town! :-D (but that doesn't mean you won't have FUN!)

you should see my wig collection!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Bring it to Las Vegas! Bling City! Your ring will fit right in as there ain't nuthin real in this town! :-D (but that doesn't mean you won't have FUN!)
> 
> you should see my wig collection!


another reason to visit!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> another reason to visit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Loniegal said:


> That is true. It isn't so much about winning as just letting her know that she also didn't win. When you keep quiet, she feels that she got the better of you.


There is some truth to this statement.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Why..because she is reading the posts being made. What happened to hubby..who is the black man..suggestions she may not have the financial status she would like you to assume she does..as proof..sad attempt.. She posted the wedding pic so it would appear she is happily married to no 1 husband.. Sad..because it is not a relatively new pic of her and husband..but I believe if I am not incorrect..that at one time she did have a pic of herself and husband..is that right or did I misinterpret what someone said?? 

She feels she cannot confront nor otherwise contradict what has been said about her..so this is a stab at doing so..I have never seen where she did not say this is my next project..or otherwise comment on her own knitting.. Putting her left hand in the picture was to draw direct attention to the ring, no one would point to the stitches in such a manner, it obliviates the stitches, but would use like a stitch marker or other system t emphasize the area,or I have seen a needle used or stitches kinda pulled apart. Or that is what I have found.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

misellen said:


> But why?


Did I provide the reason clearly??


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I hate to intrude guys, but all this talk, although entertaining, gives the attention that she craves. Don't think that she isn't reading every word and glorying in it.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

She likes being the centre of attention, not sure she'll appreciate being the bad girls' entertainment!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I must admit I like her new avatar, it is a lot better than the other one. Wait until her new hubby sees it if he pays as much as attention as she claims.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I must admit I like her new avatar, it is a lot better than the other one. Wait until her new hubby sees it if he pays as much as attention as she claims.


Why are 99.9% of her pics selfies?? If he was in the house and paid the amount of attention to her as she suggests time and time again..if he looked at all her topics, or posts on her topics, don't ya think he'd have a minute to take the pics??? She is so transparent.. I am stumped as to why so many are so naive... Do they really swallow this hook line and sinker???

I am starting to think she has deeper rooted problems than I thought!

Husband. 6'6", she is 5'9", yet he does not appear that much taller on her wedding pic, her stories are becoming more neurotic.. The harder she tries to convince the more it becomes obvious. If her relationship is as stable as she claims, she would have no reason to defend it, she would have the security.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Why are 99.9% of her pics selfies?? If he was in the house and paid the amount of attention to her as she suggests time and time again..if he looked at all her topics, or posts on her topics, don't ya think he'd have a minute to take the pics??? She is so transparent.. I am stumped as to why so many are so naive... Do they really swallow this hook line and sinker???
> 
> I am starting to think she has deeper rooted problems than I thought!
> 
> Husband. 6'6", she is 5'9", yet he does not appear that much taller on her wedding pic, her stories are becoming more neurotic.. The harder she tries to convince the more it becomes obvious. If her relationship is as stable as she claims, she would have no reason to defend it, she would have the security.


I thought the same thing about the selfies! I wait to have my husband take the pics of me, they just look better to me. Her husband doesn't ever seem to be around. Also, the pic of her modeling her Lucy hat looks familiar to me, like she finished it a couple of years ago.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Bring it to Las Vegas! Bling City! Your ring will fit right in as there ain't nuthin real in this town! :-D (but that doesn't mean you won't have FUN!)
> 
> you should see my wig collection!


I'll make it over there one day now that I've shaken off the kids :lol: We've never been anywhere but Orlando (like so many Brits!)  unless you count Newark airport....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> Thank you. I love your smile & beautiful hair. I also enjoy reading your post.


Thank you


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chickkie said:


> another reason to visit!


Don't need a reason chickkie, Las Vegas is very popular with us Brits. It's definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I'll make it over there one day now that I've shaken off the kids :lol: We've never been anywhere but Orlando (like so many Brits!)  unless you count Newark airport....


I an beat you on the airports! I have been to Newark, Philadelphia, Chicago, both airports in Orlando and Tampa all en route to holidays in Orlando and Passe a Grille. I'd like to go to Vegas. My cousin is just back.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> I an beat you on the airports! I have been to Newark, Philadelphia, Chicago, both airports in Orlando and Tampa all en route to holidays in Orlando and Passe a Grille. I'd like to go to Vegas. My cousin is just back.


I"ll raise you Stanstead when it was a farmer's field


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Don't need a reason chickkie, Las Vegas is very popular with us Brits. It's definitely on the bucket list.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I an beat you on the airports! I have been to Newark, Philadelphia, Chicago, both airports in Orlando and Tampa all en route to holidays in Orlando and Passe a Grille. I'd like to go to Vegas. My cousin is just back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I thought the same thing about the selfies! I wait to have my husband take the pics of me, they just look better to me. Her husband doesn't ever seem to be around. Also, the pic of her modeling her Lucy hat looks familiar to me, like she finished it a couple of years ago.


It is not her modeling the hat, it's the picture that goes with the pattern.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

lorraine 55 said:


> It is not her modeling the hat, it's the picture that goes with the pattern.


Yes, we had pointed that out yesterday when posters were saying how lovely it was on her. Thank you for seeing it was incorrect and reinforcing the information. 
Towards the end of the thread today she has posted one of herself wearing her finished hat.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

lorraine 55 said:


> It is not her modeling the hat, it's the picture that goes with the pattern.


I know. I have the magazine. Later in the thread she is modeling hers.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I"ll raise you Stanstead when it was a farmer's field


 Double post


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I"ll raise you Stanstead when it was a farmer's field


 :thumbup: you win!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I know. I have the magazine. Later in the thread she is modeling hers.


Sorry, I posted too fast. I just saw her picture of her hat that she posted.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

lorraine 55 said:


> Sorry, I posted too fast. I just saw her picture of her hat that she posted.


No problem. We all do it. It's a long thread.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mo..are we all crashing at your place when we come?? Would that be the bomb!!!!! Crazy, bad girls with sharp pointy sticks!! Oh and tattoos....


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Mo..are we all crashing at your place when we come?? Would that be the bomb!!!!! Crazy, bad girls with sharp pointy sticks!! Oh and tattoos....


YES!!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I an beat you on the airports! I have been to Newark, Philadelphia, Chicago, both airports in Orlando and Tampa all en route to holidays in Orlando and Passe a Grille. I'd like to go to Vegas. My cousin is just back.


Let's go Carole - my cousins, in-laws and so many friends have been. We'll pick up Lostie on the way :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Let's go Carole - my cousins, in-laws and so many friends have been. We'll pick up Lostie on the way :lol:


Tempting ......have been (just for one day and night). Astonishing place :thumbup: Should I manage to get to Denver to visit my bro, I might take in Vegas again and join you


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Tempting ......have been (just for one day and night). Astonishing place :thumbup: Should I manage to get to Denver to visit my bro, I might take in Vegas again and join you


Good-oh - I'd suggest taking Glenlady but I'm sure she'd get us into trouble at customs :lol: We could stick her in a suitcase with the contraband Irn Bru :twisted:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Good-oh - I'd suggest taking Glenlady but I'm sure she'd get us into trouble at customs :lol: We could stick her in a suitcase with the contraband Irn Bru :twisted:


Vegas would take Glennie to their hearts  As for contraband, my American SIL used to smuggle Kinder Suprise Eggs in :shock:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Vegas would take Glennie to their hearts  As for contraband, my American SIL used to smuggle Kinder Suprise Eggs in :shock:


Yay, I'll come,and promise I'll behave :XD: :XD: :-D


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yay, I'll come,and promise I'll behave :XD: :XD: :-D


There's a first time for everything!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yay, I'll come,and promise I'll behave :XD: :XD: :-D


Oh, come on!!! Nobody behaves in VEGAS!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Vegas would take Glennie to their hearts  As for contraband, my American SIL used to smuggle Kinder Suprise Eggs in :shock:


My son tried to smuggle in Irn Bru and had it taken off him at Minneapolis. They also confiscated the Tetley teabags. The Maltesers got through. I think somebody thought 'Ooh, I could go a cuppa right now - I'm having them Tetleys'.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Good-oh - I'd suggest taking Glenlady but I'm sure she'd get us into trouble at customs :lol: We could stick her in a suitcase with the contraband Irn Bru :twisted:


My number one daughter lives in Reno. Easy peasy for me.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> My son tried to smuggle in Irn Bru and had it taken off him at Minneapolis. They also confiscated the Tetley teabags. The Maltesers got through. I think somebody thought 'Ooh, I could go a cuppa right now - I'm having them Tetleys'.


 :lol: when the exchange rate has been good, we arrive in Denver with virtually empty luggage (except for Brit sweeties) and go back with bargains :thumbup:

Both sons once went to Denver as teens and on their own. One case was full of Brit sweeties. Much head scratching when they arrived in Denver and cases were opened. One official said "Do your parents know you're here?" At that moment SIL turned up with the power of parental responsibility certificate :-D


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Let's go Carole - my cousins, in-laws and so many friends have been. We'll pick up Lostie on the way :lol:


Now that sounds like a good KP meeting! It would beat our usual Bishopbriggs venue!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Yay, I'll come,and promise I'll behave :XD: :XD: :-D


You must remember.."What happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas " !!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> You must remember.."What happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas " !!


This could be the best BG gathering EVER!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> My son tried to smuggle in Irn Bru and had it taken off him at Minneapolis. They also confiscated the Tetley teabags. The Maltesers got through. I think somebody thought 'Ooh, I could go a cuppa right now - I'm having them Tetleys'.


My daughter brought tea back from London and the drug dogs alerted on her at the Tampa airport. But the customs inspector checked it out and let her keep it.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

C'n I come? Lots of pointy sticks, but no tats - easy to bring Tetley's and Maltesers from here!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

valmac said:


> C'n I come? Lots of pointy sticks, but no tats - easy to bring Tetley's and Maltesers from here!


But, of course you can. The more the merrier


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> You must remember.."What happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas " !!


Actually our new motto is " What happens in Vegas never happened."!!!

One and all are welcomed in Sin City!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Actually our new motto is " What happens in Vegas never happened."!!!
> 
> One and all are welcomed in Sin City!


OK, love the new Avatar!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Actually our new motto is " What happens in Vegas never happened."!!!
> 
> One and all are welcomed in Sin City!


Ummm..I think Sin City, may not be ready for this group!? I see a riot in the near future!🎲


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Vegas won't know what hit it!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Since everyone is doing coffee I changed my avatar, now how many do I need to order


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Since everyone is doing coffee I changed my avatar, now how many do I need to order


I love that little smartypants froggie!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I will be playing with my avatar for a bit...wait till you see the next ones...stay tuned&#128568;


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Since everyone is doing coffee I changed my avatar, now how many do I need to order


A large one for me please - but with a shot of Bailey's - hold the Valium!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

valmac said:


> A large one for me please - but with a shot of Bailey's - hold the Valium!!


Got it!🍵


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Large americano for me and a big slosh of alcohol. Any alcohol will do. I'm a cheap date :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Large americano for me and a big slosh of alcohol. Any alcohol will do. I'm a cheap date :lol:


Yes, two beers and I'm dancing on the table.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

A cup of tea and a vallium For me I think. Glennie drinks neat gin from a teacup ( joke, really, truly joke) Poor Glennie puts up with so much from me


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> A cup of tea and a vallium For me I think. Glennie drinks neat gin from a teacup ( joke, really, truly joke) Poor Glennie puts up with so much from me


Yes you little madam,you only get qaway with it cos I luvs'ya.I won't tell anybody that you dip Bloos biscuits 'cookies' in your soup when your'e on meds   :XD: :XD:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Vegas won't know what hit it!


maybe we can time things for when you are traveling through this year!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

you don't want to give me any alcohol - I'm usually basically harmless, but after a toddy or two (or three) I magically turn into Amazing Amy - and it ain't pretty!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> you don't want to give me any alcohol - I'm usually basically harmless, but after a toddy or two (or three) I magically turn into Amazing Amy - and it ain't pretty!


Maybe Amy shouldn't be drinking either :-D


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> you don't want to give me any alcohol - I'm usually basically harmless, but after a toddy or two (or three) I magically turn into Amazing Amy - and it ain't pretty!


I become your worst nightmare... People lock up their babies and hide the old ladies.,.. I shoot out the lights.... flip over buildings...and then the Transformers show up. So. I do not drink alcohol... Once in a blue moon..Mimosa at NY day brunch... Or an Irish cream and coffee.. With my little brother and sil..in the fall when they visit....notice I said A..and AN...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> you don't want to give me any alcohol - I'm usually basically harmless, but after a toddy or two (or three) I magically turn into Amazing Amy - and it ain't pretty!


Lordy, another great Avatar! Love you MO!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Lordy, another great Avatar! Love you MO!


right back at ya!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Lordy, another great Avatar! Love you MO!


 :thumbup: Just a little bossy!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> :thumbup: Just a little bossy!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it change your avatar time??? Shhote..OK..saving the best for last tho


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shhote??? Shoot!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Waiting for the Big Climax!!!!

I never had an Avatar, I don't know if I really want one. I'm Happy with grandmann :-D


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Waiting for the Big Climax!!!!
> 
> I never had an Avatar, I don't know if I really want one. I'm Happy with grandmann :-D


Not yet..just this jewel..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Not yet..just this jewel..


Yes! Miss the little froggy but this one is a winner!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Not yet..just this jewel..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It is really hard to beat Mo's avatar :-D 

I think she found the Winner :thumbup: 

I miss the froggy one, where ever you are....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have hordes of them!! Along this theme....


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> you don't want to give me any alcohol - I'm usually basically harmless, but after a toddy or two (or three) I magically turn into Amazing Amy - and it ain't pretty!


NOOOOOOO! Not another Amy😱😱😱😱😱!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

grandmann said:


> It is really hard to beat Mo's avatar :-D
> 
> I think she found the Winner :thumbup:
> 
> I miss the froggy one, where ever you are....


He/she will return.... Promise


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

valmac said:


> NOOOOOOO! Not another Amy😱😱😱😱😱!!


not to worry! I'm almost always the DL - so Diet Coke it is!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> not to worry! I'm almost always the DL - so Diet Coke it is!


And I am the designated typer..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes you little madam,you only get qaway with it cos I luvs'ya.I won't tell anybody that you dip Bloos biscuits 'cookies' in your soup when your'e on meds   :XD: :XD:


Ooooooooooh :shock: LOL :lol:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Ooooooooooh :shock: LOL :lol:


Y'all are killing me ... I had a roommate in my early twenties from your side of the pond. When she spoke with her parents on the phone I always knew who she was talking to - she spoke "Queen's English" with her mom and "Geordie" if was her dad - which she would often break into when she got excited and I could never understand what in the heck she was saying!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Y'all are killing me ... I had a roommate in my early twenties from your side of the pond. When she spoke with her parents on the phone I always knew who she was talking to - she spoke "Queen's English" with her mom and "Geordie" if was her dad - which she would often break into when she got excited and I could never understand what in the heck she was saying!


Yes, it happens. While I live in Leeds, Yorkshire and can go a bit local to be understood, my sons can drop into "posh", "posh for Leeds" and "incomprehensible to mum" The last version is son number two on the phone to his friends ....

By the way, in Vegas, hubby and I were asked if we came from South Africa! A polite but random guess from a waitress who could tell we weren't from the States at least ...In far away times I was taught in a Convent where we had elocution lessons, and were graded. I feel very ashamed now at the thought of a bunch of 12yr olds nearly reducing the teacher to tears as we took turns in producing any dialect we could manage.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Yes, it happens. While I live in Leeds, Yorkshire and can go a bit local to be understood, my sons can drop into "posh", "posh for Leeds" and "incomprehensible to mum" The last version is son number two on the phone to his friends ....
> 
> By the way, in Vegas, hubby and I were asked if we came from South Africa! A polite but random guess from a waitress who could tell we weren't from the States at least ...In far away times I was taught in a Convent where we had elocution lessons, and were graded. I feel very ashamed now at the thought of a bunch of 12yr olds nearly reducing the teacher to tears as we took turns in producing any dialect we could manage.


Oh that is WICKED!!! LOL !!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Oh that is WICKED!!! LOL !!!


Very. The teacher came from local aristocracy and had never really encountered such naughtiness


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I grew up in Northern Ireland but we followed the English school curriculum. Can you imagine a group of kids with Irish accents, singing "On Ilkley Moor Bar Tat!" Sorry that's probably spelt wrong but you'll know the song.I'm glad there were no camera phones in those days


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I grew up in Northern Ireland but we followed the English school curriculum. Can you imagine a group of kids with Irish accents, singing "On Ilkley Moor Bar Tat!" Sorry that's probably spelt wrong but you'll know the song.I'm glad there were no camera phones in those days


Lol!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

inishowen said:


> I grew up in Northern Ireland but we followed the English school curriculum. Can you imagine a group of kids with Irish accents, singing "On Ilkley Moor Bar Tat!" Sorry that's probably spelt wrong but you'll know the song.I'm glad there were no camera phones in those days


What a blast from the past. One of my favorite folk(?) songs and yes after all these years I still remember all the words to the gruesome end..


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I grew up in Northern Ireland but we followed the English school curriculum. Can you imagine a group of kids with Irish accents, singing "On Ilkley Moor Bar Tat!" Sorry that's probably spelt wrong but you'll know the song.I'm glad there were no camera phones in those days


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I grew up with a pretty neutral British accent - lived in Europe for 5 years, I can 'do' almost any accent except Geordie and Brum!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Does it become more comprehensible if I get totally wasted?


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Doesn't everything?? Well, hilarious if not comprehensible!!&#127865;&#127865;&#127865;


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure who all I'm responding to, but I can drive to Vegas in 10 hours!!! Would love to have a martini, 3 olives. &#127864;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Not sure who all I'm responding to, but I can drive to Vegas in 10 hours!!! Would love to have a martini, 3 olives. 🍸🍸🍸


Atta girl, get your daily vegies!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Atta girl, get your daily vegies!


Seriously.. Actually laughed out loud!!!!! You are to funny!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Atta girl, get your daily vegies!


LOL!

I also like wine for my daily serving of fruit 🍷 😜


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I also like wine for my daily serving of fruit 🍷 😜


A healthy gal what can knit!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I grew up in Northern Ireland but we followed the English school curriculum. Can you imagine a group of kids with Irish accents, singing "On Ilkley Moor Bar Tat!" Sorry that's probably spelt wrong but you'll know the song.I'm glad there were no camera phones in those days


If it had been the Scottish curriculum, it would've been 'Blue Bonnets over the Border', Skye Boat Song etc. I had no idea at the time what these songs were about - they were just words. For our USA friends they are 'war against the English' songs!

Quote from Blue Bonnets

England shall many a day, tell of the bloody fray,
When the blue bonnets came over the border.

Quote from Skye Boat Song

Many's the lad fought on that day,
Well the Claymore could wield,
When the night came, silently lay
Dead on Culloden's field.

But you can see we're all chums now! History lesson over :wink: :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Atta girl, get your daily vegies!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I also like wine for my daily serving of fruit 🍷 😜


My kind of thinking!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> If it had been the Scottish curriculum, it would've been 'Blue Bonnets over the Border', Skye Boat Song etc. I had no idea at the time what these songs were about - they were just words. For our USA friends they are 'war against the English' songs!
> 
> Quote from Blue Bonnets
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Not sure who all I'm responding to, but I can drive to Vegas in 10 hours!!! Would love to have a martini, 3 olives. 🍸🍸🍸


I would love to come and join you!!! 
I use to drink the martinis but you should see my face these days after having a sip....really Red 

What old age brings on but that won't stop me from joining in with the group with my water and olives :-D


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I would love to come and join you!!!
> I use to drink the martinis but you should see my face these days after having a sip....really Red
> 
> What old age brings on but that won't stop me from joining in with the group with my water and olives :-D


I really can't have more than 1 drink at a time any more. I have a friend who says (if we've had too much) we've got "floaty eyes". Haha!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I would rather get floatly eyes than looking like I'm going to have a heart attack. :-D


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

grandmann said:
 

> I think I would rather get floatly eyes than looking like I'm going to have a heart attack. :-D


Sorry! I'm chuckling at your expense. Keep 911 on speed dial!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

we have a few designated drivers now, lets just go and have a ball!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> we have a few designated drivers now, lets just go and have a ball!


the more the merrier!!! AND - there is a fabulous yarn store here too!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> the more the merrier!!! AND - there is a fabulous yarn store here too!


BG adventure! Watch out!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> the more the merrier!!! AND - there is a fabulous yarn store here too!


Would love to know where. My in-laws built a home in Boulder City overlooking Lake Mead. My MIL is still there and when we visit we mostly shop in Henderson. It's always a big family thing so I don't ever think of looking up LYS's.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Would love to know where. My in-laws built a home in Boulder City overlooking Lake Mead. My MIL is still there and when we visit we mostly shop in Henderson. It's always a big family thing so I don't ever think of looking up LYS's.


Perfect location for you - http://www.sincityknitshop.com/ The owner and her staff is very welcoming and there is always a lot going on.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> BG adventure! Watch out!


You've no idea how much I love this idea - oh how I wish we could.....


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Would love to know where. My in-laws built a home in Boulder City overlooking Lake Mead. My MIL is still there and when we visit we mostly shop in Henderson. It's always a big family thing so I don't ever think of looking up LYS's.


Thinking we should party at Shannon's in-laws house!!! :lol:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Perfect location for you - http://www.sincityknitshop.com/ The owner and her staff is very welcoming and there is always a lot going on.


Thank you for sharing. We'll have to meet up some time. I need to get busy knitting up some of my stash, so I'll have lots of room for more.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Thinking we should party at Shannon's in-laws house!!! :lol:


So fun! My MIL still likes to host her friends for card games and lunches. I bet she'd love to have us come and hang out!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> So fun! My MIL still likes to host her friends for card games and lunches. I bet she'd love to have us come and hang out!


too bad I didn't know that when we visited Grand Junction!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> So fun! My MIL still likes to host her friends for card games and lunches. I bet she'd love to have us come and hang out!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yarn store you say..so they have slots??? Who will have time.. To much gambling, seeing shows and reeking havoc...should avoid the store if you ever want to shop there again..this group would get us all 86ed for life!

Now a party at MIL....mmmmmm..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> So fun! My MIL still likes to host her friends for card games and lunches. I bet she'd love to have us come and hang out!


I'll bring my cowboy caviar- good stuff!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I'll bring my cowboy caviar- good stuff!


Just bring the cowboy!!!💖


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chickkie said:


> too bad I didn't know that when we visited Grand Junction!


No not GJ, we're talking about Boulder City, 30 minutes outside of Vegas, baby!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Just bring the cowboy!!!💖


Oh my, now were talking. Martinis, yarn and cowboys!

To DH: just kidding honey 😇


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> No not GJ, we're talking about Boulder City, 30 minutes outside of Vegas, baby!


oh, that's a lot easier to get to.... and so much to see and do. This sure sounds like a good time waiting to happen


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> So fun! My MIL still likes to host her friends for card games and lunches. I bet she'd love to have us come and hang out!


Yeah! I bet, LOL!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

valmac said:


> Yeah! I bet, LOL!!


You got it! Sarcasm, haha!


----------

